# THINGS TO PACK -Let's Pack Together



## Turtle31

UPDATED Sept. 6th, 2013


Leaving for the world in 33 days so I am going through to add to the list - if I have missed something important feel free to message me as this list has sure continued to grow !!

The most EXCITING thing I get to add to the list this year is : MAGIC BANDS !!!  Woo HOO ! We get to test out the new system and the will arrive at my house in the next week !  So excited 

Okay so I thought it might be fun and helpful.  Let's start a list of important things... that we always seem to forget or not think of until it is too late.... it will help us all !!!  I have started a box in the closet.

Here is the amazing list we have compiled so far :

1.) Misting Fans (2 for a family of 4)
2.) Pin trading landyard to hold disney tickets and fastpasses.
3.) Cell phone charger - suggested to put in carry-on 
4.) Camera ...( Camcorder and still )
5.) Anitbac wipes
6.) pop-up hamper 
7.) Passporter, Hidden Mickey Guide Book,Scavenger Hunt book etc.
8.) Disney Stuffed Animals and Room Decorations
9.) Over the door shoe organizer for toiletries
10.) Ziplocs - ( to keep things dry on water rides, multiple other uses)
11.) Imodium- D / Tums / Gas- X
12.)Advil /tylenol/aleeve 
13.) Band-Aids/ blister block band-aids
14.)Moleskin
15.)Backpack or tote- (to carry all the %#@* in) LOL  --- I LOVE my Vera Bradley one because it is small yet has a ton of pockets and compartments.
16.) Every medicine known to mankind - ward off evil spirts !!  
17.) Extension cord/ power strip 
18.) small pack of laundry detergent.  small bottle of Tide. Good for 2 loads. It was $1 at Target or Purex all in one laundry sheets
19.)spray deodrant for your feet 
20.) chapstick
21.) sunblock (at least SPF 50)- and water/sweat proof
22.) sunblock face stick 
23.) aloe gel for after the burn- when you forget to use 21 &22
24.) chewing gum (disney doesn't sell this )- probably don't want to find it on the bottom of Dumbo !!
25.) ipod/ ipod charger
26.) hand held video games (Nintendo gameboy,DS,DS lite,PSP) and the charger for said unit
27.) Extra AAA batteries - for misting fans, and camera
28.) Ponchos
29.) watershoes
30.)extra shoes - (for when normal shoes become water-shoes)
31.) glowsticks
32.) sunglasses
33.) homework/journal for kids- flash cards,voc. words,math, anything to keep the little brain going
34.) extra contacts & contact solution, contact case
35.) to- go coffee cups,coffe and filters
36.) cooler bag to bring in drinks and snacks
37.) Big metal clips (to keep curtains closed to keep it dark)
38.) pop-up baskets for various items on desk or table
39.) Pre-made envelopes for mousekeeping
40.) Lysol (for bathroom)   
41.) koolaid/crystal lite singles,tea bags, hot chocolate ( anything to cover taste of nasty water lol)
42.) snack foods- dry cereal
43.) Big sun hat - visor or hat to keep the head from getting burned !
44.) Cork screw
45.) M&M's container fo pennies and quarters to use pressed penny machines & pressed penny book
46.) Autograph book (if you already own this item)
47.) Chunky Pen/Sharpie for characters to sign 
48.) hand sanitizer
49.) hair scrunchies
50.) glasses & hard eyeglass case, repair kit for glasses -hard case recommended because of things getting squished
51.) list of credit cards and 800 #'s in case of lose of cards
52.) Pal Mickey - (I do remember reading something about ripping the poor guys head off LMAO)  
53.) paper bowls and plastic spoons for cereal in room
54.)stroller & clear shower curtain w/ large clips - (to keep stroller dry = dry bottom  )
55.)underwater camera -( for either rain or typhoon lagoon  )
56.) earplugs- for loud fireworks or to prevent swimmers ear
57.) antenna balls - one to help find your rent-a- car ( Wal-Mart smiley or something different)
58.) anything you use to collect autographs - (t-shirts,hats)
59.)Dramamine (non-drowsy) (motion sickness tablets)
60.) beach towels (for waterparks) 
61.)book to read on plane or during down-time ( I can't believe we even uttered the words "down-time"  )
62.) SD cards for camera 
63.) boarding passes if printed ahead of time / airplane tickets
64.) small size bottle of Dawn dishwashing soap (for washing out re-fillable mugs and sippies at hotel room)
65.) List of ADR's - (these can be printed out at disney resort upon check-in)
66.) sheets and air-mattress if driving- 
67.) nail clippers & tweezers - manicure kit with everything - can be purchased at Wal-Mart at Christmas time.
68.) tide to go pen or shout stain remover, Spray and Wash stain stick
69. )powder
70.)Body Glide-  or anything for chaffing - vaseline - Bord. Butt Paste
71.)toothbrush
72.)deodrant
73.) dental floss
74.)Airborne
75.) Disney Dollars/gift cards
76.) Princess costumes to be worn to CRT or Norway Princess Breakfast
77.) portable dvd player for car/plane ride
78.) Suction cup hooks for any tile area
79.)Extra nightlights
80.) bath tub mat for slick bottom of tub
81.) Your own pillow
82.) Clothing of all kinds - ( Shirts,pants,jeans,skirts,underwear,pj's,bras,socks,jackets,hoodies,shorts,costumes,swimsuits)
83.) Shaving Cream,razors and lotion for those dry legs after shaving
84.) Hair gel/mousee
85.)hairspray
86.)make-up of all sorts
87.) cash / travelers checks / credit cards-(I would suggest leaving these at home actually  )
88.) Kleenex
89.) Q-tips
90.) body lotion
91.) Drivers License or state ID - needed to board plane
92.) Magic Express Tickets
93.) First-Aid kit - in case we haven't covered all the meds lol
94.) Swimming diapers
95.) Tear-free shampoo 
96.) Personalized Maps of the parks
97.) Small travel sewing kit (97 cents)- for scissors,needles and thread
98.) Extra disposable cameras (let the kiddos take some pictures)
99.) Insulin,heart medication, and any other prescription meds that your family needs !!
100.) Small screwdriver... for putting new battries in misting fans and light up toys
101.) AZO,cranberry pills ... any pres. drugs to ward off bladder infections 
102.) Solarcaine
103. )clothespins -laundry bag for delicates
104.)liquid hand soap for the sink (softsoap pump)
105.) couple air freshners. (the kind that just sit, not plug in) 
106.) packets of Sweet N Low
107.) network cable (cat 5) & USB cables (so you can dump digital camera to laptop everynight)
108.) Don't forget the laptop !!
109.)bottle of Fabreeze 
110.)glasses cleaner
111.) hair straightener & anti-frizz shampoo 
112.)Crocs
113.) Blankets- (especially if you have a long car drive ) -airlines have also discontinued having blankets available post swine flu out-break
114.)feminine products 
115.) midol- (we don't want anyone getting arrested at dumbo do we !!)
116.)Cue cards so we can write down our ADRs for the day, any special tour/parade times, brief itinerary, etc. **  great idea
117.)Printouts of our touring plans 
118.)Light sweaters to bring into the parks with us because some air conditioned restaurants can get pretty chilly!!
119.)Change for the laundry machines
120.) Calling cards, so we can phone friends and family at home without paying crazy long distance rates from cell phones
121.)Fanny pack 
122.) Passports (if flying internationally).
123.)dryer sheets (good to keep clothes in your suitcase smelling nice too)
124.)body wash and body puff
125.)hairspray
126.) deodrant
127.) perfume
128.)make-up remover
129.) wrink release spray
130.) individual cereal boxes
131.) case of bottled water (delievered to room by grocery service)
132.) Travel Games : Rummykub, Uno,Deck of cards
133.) water bottle carabiner
134.) Snacks for the plane - (now you don't even get the peanuts for free )!!
135.) Microfiber cloths- (for drying of the ride seats after a hard rain- or for drying your feet.)
136.) AXE bodyspray "bullets"
137.)GPS
138.) Noodles or floaties for the resort pool
139.)  Stamps and labels with addresses already printed on them or address book 
140.) Bars of soap for face and body if you prefer a certain type or are allergic
141.) Temp. Tattoos with your phone number to put on young kids in case they get lost.
142.) 3M hooks and a dark shower curtain from the dollar store to create your own privacy curtain early in the morning at the value resorts.
143.)Leatherman all-in-one tool to fix anything and everything !
144.) Gloves or mittens if going when it is chilly.
145.) Anti- itch cream
146.) Small flashlight in case lights go out. (Never had this happen - knock on wood)
147.) Small folding stool so little ones can reach the sink.
148.) Great tip - Cut up a sponge into smaller pieces and put soap onto sponge, let it dry,then put into ziploc and when you arrive use sponges as needed to clean mugs or whatever needed ! 
149.) Lint Roller
150.) Fast food or any coupons for resturants if driving to DW.
151.) Small disposable bathroom cups for rinsing 
152.) Disney Visa - needed for special meet n greet
153.)orthodontic equipment, such as retainers, containers for retainers, wax for new braces or newly tightened braces, elastics for braces etc, as well as a number for your orthodontist in case there's an emergency (broken braces or your retainer gets thrown out  etc). 
154.) Reusable water bottles - CM's will fill with ice for you 
155.) Brita Water Pitcher - make your own great tasting water and save on plastic.
156.) Shout Color Catcher
157.) Birth control ( in case screaming kids in line isn't enough LMAO )
158.) Candied Ginger for nausea.
159.) Small set of battery operated christmas lights to illuminate your stroller 
160.) Corkscrew
161.)Bug repellent or citronella bracelet
162.) Clear Backpack to make entry quicker
163.) Dog tag or temp tattoo for young children in case they get lost and don't know phone number etc.
164.) MAGIC BANDS !!  Remember to keep in luggage as these will be replacing our Magical Express tickets once the systerm goes live for everyone !!



**.)AND MOST IMPORTANT *****  PLEASE DON"T FORGET YOUR PANTIES/UNDERWEAR !!!!!!!

Great tips that have also been collected :

1.)  You can pre-ship your stuff to your resort to avoid paying extra baggage fee on plane.
2.)  Make sure you have left emergency contact info with neighbors/family members
3.)  Don't forget to make arrangements for pets in advance. Make sure all shots are up to date at least 2 weeks prior to leaving.
4.)  Take updated pictures of your children and have all the info (height,weight,age,hair color) handy just in case.
5.)  Write down all credit card info and 800 numbers - keep in place other than purse/wallet in case these items get lost.
6.)  Make photocopies of your tickets in case of lose.
7.)  Take photos of kids in a couple "same places" every trip to show how much they have grown since the last trippie.
8.)  Bells to put on the door, so in case kiddos decide to try and make a run for it while your fixing your hair :9.) 
9.)  Do not leave chairs on balcony when you are not outdoors - so young children will not stand on them..
10.) Garden Grocers can deliver food to your hotel room.


I will update the list as each person adds what they think we all need in our basket of must takes........


----------



## jheigl

Cell phone chargers, cameras, toiletries...just to name a few!


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Ziploc bags, pop up hamper, antibacterial wipes, over the door shoe organizer for toiletries, passporter or other guide books, disney stuffed animals and other room decorations........


----------



## Turtle31

3"Mouse"keteers;26200468 said:
			
		

> Ziploc bags, pop up hamper, antibacterial wipes, over the door shoe organizer for toiletries, passporter or other guide books, disney stuffed animals and other room decorations........




Nice...  I would have forgot the wipes for sure ! Mine are 9 and 4 but always making a mess.  Hadn't given any thought to an over the door shoe organ.for toiletries... does this really help?  And total dumb question... but what are you using the ziploc bags for ?


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Turtle31 said:


> Nice... I would have forgot the wipes for sure ! Mine are 9 and 4 but always making a mess. Hadn't given any thought to an over the door shoe organ.for toiletries... does this really help? And total dumb question... but what are you using the ziploc bags for ?


Lots of great uses! Use ziploc baggies to put cell phone and wallet into for water rides and/or rainy days at the parks. Also the gallon size are great for putting wet clothes into when your kids change until you get back to the resort. Some people have even suggested putting a wet washcloth into them and taking into the park so that you can take them out and cool yourself down when it gets so hot. I'm sure there are other uses, but I'm about half asleep right now!

As far as the organizer, I haven't tried it out yet but several others highly recommend it especially in resorts with limited sink space such as the contemporary.


----------



## Turtle31

Okay I am SOLD on the over the door organizer.  I just thought about those pedstal sinks at the POR mansions.. where would I put all our stuff ... See I knew this would help !!!
  I will also add ziplocs....  I may need them to keep stuff dry !!


----------



## Harambe

Imodium-D!  I never leave home without it.  I refuse to get all the way to Disney and be side-lined with stomach troubles!

Advil.  The cost of any OTC drugs at Disney is ridiculous.  Each gift shop has Advil or Tylenol in back where the CMs are.  A small pouch with one dose is like $2, so I always bring my own.  At the end of the day this Pooh-sized gal needs some help with the ol' joints!


----------



## Scottneon

Band-Aids ( for boo boo's )
Moleskin
Sunscreen
Backpack  ( to carry all the *%*# in ) LOL
Every medicine known to mankind ( if I forget it you know I will need it ) LOL


----------



## smnornes

last year I bought a toiletries organizer that has a hook to hang from a door, shower curtain, door hook,etc. It is one of the best items I travel with now! It keeps the mess off the small vanity area (a lifesaver on our last cruise!). I found it at Walmart for $9. 
Also, I also always bring a pop-up hamper. Again, it keeps things organized. 
How about an extension cord for all the electronics that need to be charged at night?


----------



## vbarnett06

We always pack a small pack of laundry detergent and take half the amount of clothes we would otherwise.


A few hours rest while washing clothes is most welcomed around my camp.

josh


----------



## scanne

I second the Immodium! In fact, I just bought it yesterday.

I also bring advil (the liquid gels are great!), Tylenol for the kids, band aids, neosporin, blister block bandaids, spray deodorant for your feet - if you spray your feet before you put on your socks and shoes, your feel sweat less and you are less likely to get blisters, I SWEAR THIS WORKS!!! Chapstick, sunblock, sunblock sticks, aloe gel, gum (Disney does not sell it), ipod charger and ipod, hand held video game systems (Nintendo DS/gameboy) and CHARGERS! Extra batteries for misty fans (along with the fans, of course), tums or rolaids, hats, extra pair of shoes for each family member - you never know if you'll get caught in a major Florida rainstorm. We did last summer and our shoes took 2 days to dry out! Water shoes, beach towels...

OK, I can't think of anything else at the moment. I like the over-the-door shoe organizer for toiletries. GREAT idea! And zip lock bags....awesome!


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

glowsticks
extra sunglass- mine fell off on Star tours and a new pair cost $42
small container to take meds into park-Excederine/Pepto
new game/toy for plane ride
homework/journal for kids-we go in Dec. doing HW on the plane is a great  way to get it over and done with before the fun start
Thank you cards/candy bags for the CMs

That's all I can think of right now besides the basics.


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Everyone talks about a fold-up hamper but what we do because we are old campers (BSA) we seal each days clothes in the 2 gal ziplock bags.  This works great for kids because when they pull out a bag it has underwear, shorts and top for one day.  I put the clothes in and zip up except for about a couple of inches then I roll the bag to express the air and when the roll gets to end where the zipper is I finish zipping it up.  You'd be surprised how compressed the bag can be.  Also, this leaves the bag to put the dirty clothes back in so you're not mixing the clean with the dirty.

Just an idea!


----------



## BeckWhy

My personal packing list is very very very long.  But my most commonly forgotten items include:

Contact solution and case (along with my glasses for when I take my contacts out and an extra pair on contacts)
Deodarent
Toothbrush
Sunscreen
Face lotion (I used one with a good SPH because sunscreen on my face makes my face break out)
Razer

I just went on a mini holiday... we were lucky we had drove there because we could run to Target for whatever we forgot.


----------



## Perditamarie

Here's my must haves:

*  to-go coffe cups for use w/in room coffee maker (I also bring my own coffee and filters)

*  Cooler bag to bring drinks and snacks into the parks

*  rain ponchos


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

A couple of big metal clips to keep curtains closed tight if you prefer a really dark room to sleep in.


----------



## asmarykay

All great ideas!  We like the pop up hampers (I take one for each person) - then if you want (or need) to wear something again you don't have to dig through the entire family's dirty clothes.  It also helps the room stay picked up.

I also bring pop up baskets for the desk/table top.  Each person has one to keep their things in.

Premade envelopes for Mousekeeping.

Plastic hangers to hang up wet clothes in the bathroom


----------



## Sawx04

Power strip...never enough outlets at the desk in the hotel room.

Clothes hangers...bring em, use em, leave em.


----------



## momof1+1+2

buzzgirls&dad said:


> glowsticks
> 
> Thank you cards/candy bags for the CMs
> 
> .





Who exactly do you give these too?  What kind of candy and again, who do you give it to?

Another use for small ziplocks, a book I read suggested you put the kids left over food in them for munchies in the park!  I would think just like fries or chips - something along those lines.


----------



## coli

Bubble bath.


----------



## JEmaryland

Turtle31 said:


> And of course we will just for-go clothes... since I hope we all remember them    - but go ahead and feel free to list any hats or extras !!




Don't be so sure. On my family's first trip when I was 7 and my sister was 4, my mom somehow forgot to pack underwear for the entire family.


----------



## Moonpie

This year I've added packets of powdered bath soak for sore muscles.  ...and a few different kinds of shoes in case I need them.


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Dawn dishwashing wipes......these are great for washing out those refillable mugs in the sink in your room. You can also use them on kid's sippy cups so that you don't have to pack as many cups!


----------



## dmw@lakenorman

umm... what about some scented spray for the bathroom?  Especially helpful in the smaller rooms


----------



## JPage

Gum?


----------



## nooneshome

Koolaid singles
Snack food for the parks - Slim Jims, beef jerky, peanut butter crackers
Nice big hat
Copy of the UOG
Mardi Gras beads
Money envelopes for Mousekeeping
Chap stick


----------



## wishtdream

DH and the kids, anything else I can buy later.

I try to remember - Sunscreen, flavor sticks for water, pop-up hamper, laundry soap, quarters for washer/dryer and a corkscrew.


The list of things that will really come with us is wayyy too long to post.


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

M&Ms container of quarters and pennies for pressed pennies machines, pressed penny book, autograph book, fat pen for characters to sign with


----------



## ddawnmommy

I would just add hand sanitizer, hair elastics for mine and my daughter's hair everyday, hard cases to put glasses in and put them in your bag when you go inside or when it rains to keep them from getting broken, a list of any gift cards or credit cards you are carrying and the customer service numbers in case you lose them (you could also leave this list with a family member at home).  That is all I can think of right now.  Thanks for the great ideas.  Keep them coming.


----------



## disneyannie

Got to remember Pal Mickey

Also a dish and spoon so that my DD can have cereal in the room before we hit the parks.

A x.


----------



## cinderella73

If you have a stroller dont forget to pick up a clear plastic shower curtain at the dollar store and some of the heavy duty chip chips ( also atthe dollar store) to put over your childs stroller if it starts to rain . If you know you will be in a show or on a ride line for a while even if it looks sunny its a good idea to do. Those showers come out of nowhere and no one likes a wet butt!


----------



## sandym718

3"Mouse"keteers;26208480 said:
			
		

> Dawn dishwashing wipes......these are great for washing out those refillable mugs in the sink in your room. You can also use them on kid's sippy cups so that you don't have to pack as many cups!



This a great idea!  I didn't even know they existed!


----------



## Teacher510

3"Mouse"keteers;26208480 said:
			
		

> Dawn dishwashing wipes......these are great for washing out those refillable mugs in the sink in your room. You can also use them on kid's sippy cups so that you don't have to pack as many cups!



I thought they didn't make these anymore?


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

Hmm....now you've got me worried! I've bought them before, but not lately. I'll have to check next time I head to Walmart.


----------



## momtimesone

Earplugs for loud noises
computer switch thingy that has multiple outlets for the many things I need charged
Batteries for those hand held fans and cameras if yours takes batteries
Body glide
Giant pen for characters to use for autographs
underwater cameras for fun shots


----------



## imthatgirl

we rent a car so antenna balls are a must. and not the same disney ones that everyone has, cheap walmart ones that can be spotted easily. 
fabrid pens and tshirts for the characters to sign. (we no longer od autograph books)
bright cloth to tie around stroller to find it easier


----------



## Turtle31

Dang I go away for a day - come back and you guys already have at least two bags packed for me !!!  I have updated the list on the front page and will continue to do so..  thank you to ALL of you for adding so many great things.  I am sure we have all ran  across at least one we would have forgot- or one we wouldn't have thought about.




			
				3"Mouse"keteers;26208480 said:
			
		

> Dawn dishwashing wipes......these are great for washing out those refillable mugs in the sink in your room. You can also use them on kid's sippy cups so that you don't have to pack as many cups!



I will be keeping my eyes open to see if I can find them- great idea- let me know if anyone else sees these



JEmaryland said:


> Don't be so sure. On my family's first trip when I was 7 and my sister was 4, my mom somehow forgot to pack underwear for the entire family.



Not to worry I have added underwear and panties - I am sure you do not want to relive that !!


----------



## CarolA

As I read this... If you are flying... 

Take list on page one.  Remove 90% of the stuff or be prepared to PAY the overweight and/or extra luggage charges!


----------



## Turtle31

CarolA said:


> As I read this... If you are flying...
> 
> Take list on page one.  Remove 90% of the stuff or be prepared to PAY the overweight and/or extra luggage charges!



I totally agree with you - it really stinks that we all have to keep that in mind also..  although if I have to bring one extra really large bag and pay 25.00 extra I am prepared to do that to save my sanity.  Plus think of all the money we will save by not having to pay 2.50 for two advil.  Or 8.50 a piece for those ponchos they sell at Wal-Mart for 97 cents. 
  But I think I may skip bringing a couple of the things to keep it with in reason.


----------



## FINFAN

motion sickness tablets ( Bonine/dramamine etc)
beach towels/water shoes if hitting the water parks
MORE ziplock bags, for putting your socks in during water rides and whatever else you want to attempt to keep dry
extra card for digital camera...those things are big bucks in the parks!
if bringing an air mattress...remember your sheets and preferably not white like Mousekeeping's
the dishwashing cloths are long gone...I have about 10 left...only because I used to cut them in 1/2 when I took them on vacations. They are great, not sure WHY they are no longer made. I checked the camping stores too...no luck!
If you have your tix already, photo copy them and put the copies in your room safe. If the tix get lost or stolen, show the photocopies to guest services and they will take care of you.


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

CarolA said:


> As I read this... If you are flying...
> 
> Take list on page one. Remove 90% of the stuff or be prepared to PAY the overweight and/or extra luggage charges!


Part of the reason we're driving! lol They won't let me bring half my house with me on a plane!


----------



## Melora

Here is a few off my list that I didn't see on this one:

Boarding passes for the plane if you print them out ahead of time
ADR #'s
Personal towel to take to the pool  (nice big one)
Pressed penny stuff
watch (I like this for the plane)
reading book for down time or plane
nail clippers (these go to the park with me too.. nothing puts  damper on the day like a dang broken ragged nail)
tweezers
powder, especially for the summer heat
tide-to-go stain remover (also goes in my park bag)
safety pins


----------



## TinkerCarol

Just want to make sure you know you can buy the small hand sanitizer in a twin pack that hooks on your purse or whatever.  This year I bought them and it was so easy to use while hanging off something I carried each day.  Have a Great trip!


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

If you have small children.......Long Lines Survival Kit
When the kiddies start getting antsy, break out something from the kit!
Include: bubbles, disney stickers, small toys


----------



## Teacher510

FINFAN said:


> motion sickness tablets ( Bonine/dramamine etc)
> beach towels/water shoes if hitting the water parks
> MORE ziplock bags, for putting your socks in during water rides and whatever else you want to attempt to keep dry
> extra card for digital camera...those things are big bucks in the parks!
> if bringing an air mattress...remember your sheets and preferably not white like Mousekeeping's
> the dishwashing cloths are long gone...I have about 10 left...only because I used to cut them in 1/2 when I took them on vacations. They are great, not sure WHY they are no longer made. I checked the camping stores too...no luck!
> If you have your tix already, photo copy them and put the copies in your room safe. If the tix get lost or stolen, show the photocopies to guest services and they will take care of you.



I think they may have stopped making the dishwashing cloths because they are not "green." As of a few weeks ago you could still buy them in large quantities on E-Bay.


----------



## flipflop

I am a habitual tooth brush forgetter.  A tooth brush is a necessity in my book.


----------



## MelanieC

This is probably the only reason I'm glad we drive to Disney - I hate Driving (DH hates flying so we drive), but it sure does make it easy to take the extra stuff. Especially since we go for over 2 weeks.


----------



## MelanieC

I buy 4 brand new toothbrushes early in the planning stages and throw in my tolietry bag, along with a new tube of toothpaste.  I don't touch these - until we arrive in Florida.  
That reminds me - I need to start picking up things here or there now for my trip next summer.  I try to buy this kind of stuff and throw in my bag.  Less last min stuff to buy.  It always costs a fortune at the last min. buying stuff you need.  I figure getting some of the basics helps.


----------



## bytheblood

Shorts

Short-Sleeve Shirts

Pajamas

Long-Sleeve Shirts 

Hoodie

Underwear

Jeans

Sweatpants

Socks

Tennis Shoes

Flip Flops

Cash

Disney Dollars

Toothpaste

Deodorant

Shave Creams/Gels

Razor

Shampoos/Conditioners

Nintendo DS & Games & Charger

Planning Notebook

Travelers Cheques/Cash/Credit Cards

Dramamine/Motion Sickness RX

Tissue/Q-Tips

Face Clearner

Lotions

Contacts

Make-up

Hair Scrunchies 

Hand Sanitizer

Meds

Digital Cameras

Camera Accessories

Camera Backpack

Spare Batteries

Cell Phone Charger

Cell Phone

Drivers License  (must have for airline)

Sunscreen

Trip Planning Notebook

Airline Tickets

Reservation Information

Mousekeeping Tip Envelopes with Tip

Band-aids

Moleskin

Blister Band-aids

Aleeve, Advil or Tylenol

First-Aid Kit

Sunglasses

Scissors

Contact Solution

Contact Case

Toothbrushes

Hairspray

Bath Soap

Alcohol Wipes

Wristwatch

Coffee Cups   ????

Coffee Grounds/Creamer  ????

Hair Brush

Ponchos

Call Everybody to Provide Emergency Contact Information


----------



## Lady_Sarah

so sorry if these have already been suggested,

but I suggest Body Glide and a swim towel (the super fast drying ones that swimmers use) to wipe off stroller or yourself after a quick rainshower or wet ride.


----------



## HonnyDipp

Sharpie for autographs!


----------



## amycakes




----------



## BeckWhy

Just a bit of info that came across my family recently.  My aunt got stuck in IAD because of weather.  Her cell phone battery died with all the calls from her to my parents and vice-versa.  So a word to the wise, pack your cell phone charger in your carry-on in case something happens and you need to charge your phone.


----------



## LVSWL

I would just add that it would be good if that was the NON Drowsy dramamin!
Also, I would take a pair of scissors for the moleskin to cut it. I always cut some pieces and keep a couple in my day bag. That big ole hunk won't do you any good in the park or room if you can't cut it to put on your foot


----------



## amloveaffair

_Premade envelopes for Mousekeeping._

What is this for?

Also, Moleskin?


----------



## Princess Griss

amloveaffair said:


> _Premade envelopes for Mousekeeping._
> 
> What is this for?





those are for leaving tips for the housekeeping at the disney hotels


----------



## amloveaffair

Princess Griss said:


> those are for leaving tips for the housekeeping at the disney hotels



I figured as much! I'm just a little slow!


----------



## Jakesmom504

Great Idea!


----------



## imthatgirl

not sure if you are still checking this thread but the earplugs are for 2 reasons. 1. many young kids dont find the noise from the fireworks too pleasant and 2. many kids get swimmers ear very easily so ear plugs ward that off.


----------



## HenDuck

I'm going to read   the whole thread and then add my own ideas, if any.

Great thread!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

imthatgirl said:


> not sure if you are still checking this thread but the earplugs are for 2 reasons. 1. many young kids dont find the noise from the fireworks too pleasant and 2. many kids get swimmers ear very easily so ear plugs ward that off.



Earplugs are especially good at times to ensure a good night's sleep, too!


----------



## HenDuck

Also,

-Airborne (or your favorite cold preventative)
-Dental floss (don't forget to bring it to the parks if you're going to have a turkey leg!)
-Disney Dollars
-portable DVD player for the plane or car ride to WDW
-tea bags or hot chocolate

that's all I can think to add.


----------



## diane358

great thread


----------



## amloveaffair

HenDuck said:


> Also,
> -Airborne (or your favorite cold preventative)




Wasn't it proven to not work or something?


----------



## trkej51216

Whenever we travel we make a little id card of each of our kids.  We print a 2 x 3 pic of them (current pic) and then we write their DOB, height, weight, hair color, eye color, etc...  This way if anything happens and we get seperated we have an updated info of them for police or anyone trying to help us if we get seperated.  I know this may not seem like a great idea but I know if I plan that "it could happen" it usually doesn't.


----------



## amloveaffair

trkej51216 said:


> Whenever we travel we make a little id card of each of our kids.  We print a 2 x 3 pic of them (current pic) and then we write their DOB, height, weight, hair color, eye color, etc...  This way if anything happens and we get seperated we have an updated info of them for police or anyone trying to help us if we get seperated.  I know this may not seem like a great idea but I know if I plan that "it could happen" it usually doesn't.



That sounds like something I'd do =] I don't have kids but if I did I would do that!


----------



## HenDuck

amloveaffair said:


> Wasn't it proven to not work or something?



I believe there is a class action lawsuit regarding Airborne's claims to prevent a cold.  I don't know all the details.

But we still use it and find it effective.  I know some people prefer Zicam products.


----------



## amloveaffair

HenDuck said:


> I believe there is a class action lawsuit regarding Airborne's claims to prevent a cold.  I don't know all the details.
> 
> But we still use it and find it effective.  I know some people prefer Zicam products.




I knew it was something like that! Zicam works pretty well too.


----------



## LVSWL

trkej51216 said:


> Whenever we travel we make a little id card of each of our kids.  We print a 2 x 3 pic of them (current pic) and then we write their DOB, height, weight, hair color, eye color, etc...  This way if anything happens and we get seperated we have an updated info of them for police or anyone trying to help us if we get seperated.  I know this may not seem like a great idea but I know if I plan that "it could happen" it usually doesn't.


In the days before digital, we would snap a polaroid of them each day so we would know EXACTLY what they had on that day, now a digi photo will do in the event that they get lost.


----------



## LVSWL

amloveaffair said:


> _Premade envelopes for Mousekeeping._
> 
> What is this for?
> 
> Also, Moleskin?


Moleskin is a padded bandaid that you can find in Walmart or Target or any drugstore in the area where they have items for your feet. It comes in a roll and you cut the piece the size you need it if you start to get a hot spot or get a blister. There is adhesive on the back, so you just pull it off and stick it on the area. It is padded more than a bandaid so gives much more protection. I usually "precut" several pieces and slip them into my bag for the day in case we need them.


----------



## Joshua_me

What a wonderful and helpful thread !

I admit I didn't read thru all 5 pages, but I'll add a few things just in case they haven't been mentioned.

1) Power strip 

2) Ginger capsules for motion/air sickness

3) Suction cup hooks for any tile area

4) Extra nightlights

5) Disposable cups with fitting lids and straws

6) USB cable(s)

7) Fresh lemons and a plastic knife for tap water


----------



## vod2117

jheigl said:


> Cell phone chargers, cameras, toiletries...just to name a few!



If anyone packs toiletries in their bags, make sure that you have a ziplock bag filled with toiletries under 3 oz.  The TSA has become real strict with that lately.


----------



## Dopey Rocks!

subbing--thank you for the great ideas everyone!


----------



## tlrotzoll




----------



## imthatgirl

vod2117 said:


> If anyone packs toiletries in their bags, make sure that you have a ziplock bag filled with toiletries under 3 oz.  The TSA has become real strict with that lately.



yup, but only if its in your carry on, you can pack whatever you want in your checked luggage.


----------



## Ohio Disney Girl

If you have little ones that need the bathtub, I highly suggest either a small bath mat or tub appliques as the tubs are VERY slick! Either is like 99 cents and we usually just toss them when we leave, but they make life SO much easier!


----------



## myrsfmly

Anyone flying that doesn't want a 5000 lb suitcase can mail all this stuff to their resort.  Just put your name and reservation # and arrival date on the box and they'll store it until you arrive.


----------



## avamadison

I think you have covered it all!  I always bring my own pillow.  I sleep better with it!


----------



## Turtle31

flipflop said:


> I am a habitual tooth brush forgetter.  A tooth brush is a necessity in my book.



Thanks- I have added it and now - no-one will have yellow cobs for teeth !!



MelanieC said:


> This is probably the only reason I'm glad we drive to Disney - I hate Driving (DH hates flying so we drive), but it sure does make it easy to take the extra stuff. Especially since we go for over 2 weeks.



We are flying- but I bought my tickets on Frontier way before the June 10th date- anyone puchasing with them before that date does not have to pay for the extra bag - since that is when they went to that system.  So they better be ready for four people with eight bags and four carry on's !!!



MelanieC said:


> I figure getting some of the basics helps.



So true   - I bought my first misting fan four months ago and started picking up extra toiletries every time I shopped.



Lady_Sarah said:


> I suggest Body Glide and a swim towel (the super fast drying ones that swimmers use)



Okay so at the risk of sounding horribly stupid - What the heck is bodyglide? - And I won't even tell you where my mind was - gutter 



HonnyDipp said:


> Sharpie for autographs!


Gotcha 



LVSWL said:


> I would just add that it would be good if that was the NON Drowsy dramamin!
> Also, I would take a pair of scissors for the moleskin to cut it. I always cut some pieces and keep a couple in my day bag. That big ole hunk won't do you any good in the park or room if you can't cut it to put on your foot



 I was thinking maybe we could just bring one of those little mini sewing kits they sell for like 97 cents - that way we will have little scissors, a couple needles (for any blisters), thread and needle for any buttons that go flying.  All in one kit !!




Jakesmom504 said:


> Great Idea!



I am SO glad you all Love my idea!  I am having fun with this and learning /adding alot of weight to my luggage !!



imthatgirl said:


> not sure if you are still checking this thread but the earplugs are for 2 reasons. 1. many young kids dont find the noise from the fireworks too pleasant and 2. many kids get swimmers ear very easily so ear plugs ward that off.



I am still checking this thread daily - just a little slow to update-due to DH being on business trip and kids on summer break.Getting pulled in eight different directions !  Great idea for the ear plugs.  My kids however would just put them in their ears and yell louder because of it !!  




HenDuck said:


> Also,
> 
> -Airborne (or your favorite cold preventative)
> -Dental floss (don't forget to bring it to the parks if you're going to have a turkey leg!)
> -Disney Dollars
> -portable DVD player for the plane or car ride to WDW
> -tea bags or hot chocolate
> 
> that's all I can think to add.



I will be updating the list with your suggestions - My DH loves airborne - I think if it makes him think he won't get sick - then take it !!  I however can't get past the horrible taste.



trkej51216 said:


> Whenever we travel we make a little id card of each of our kids.  We print a 2 x 3 pic of them (current pic) and then we write their DOB, height, weight, hair color, eye color, etc...  This way if anything happens and we get seperated we have an updated info of them for police or anyone trying to help us if we get seperated.  I know this may not seem like a great idea but I know if I plan that "it could happen" it usually doesn't.



Great idea - Since the first question is always:  "What were they wearing?"  - Let's how this turns out to be a bit of overplanning none of us need in the end !



Joshua_me said:


> What a wonderful and helpful thread !
> 
> I admit I didn't read thru all 5 pages, but I'll add a few things just in case they haven't been mentioned.
> 
> 1) Power strip
> 
> 2) Ginger capsules for motion/air sickness
> 
> 3) Suction cup hooks for any tile area
> 
> 4) Extra nightlights
> 
> 5) Disposable cups with fitting lids and straws
> 
> 6) USB cable(s)
> 
> 7) Fresh lemons and a plastic knife for tap water



Thanks for the ideas - I have added the ones that weren't repeats 



Ohio Disney Girl said:


> If you have little ones that need the bathtub, I highly suggest either a small bath mat or tub appliques as the tubs are VERY slick! Either is like 99 cents and we usually just toss them when we leave, but they make life SO much easier!



Excellent idea !!  



myrsfmly said:


> Anyone flying that doesn't want a 5000 lb suitcase can mail all this stuff to their resort.  Just put your name and reservation # and arrival date on the box and they'll store it until you arrive.



This is also a very good tip.  Keep in mind your shipping to taking with you ratio.  Not sure about the mail but one extra bag weighing 50 pounds will set you back 25.00 on Frontier (if it is the second bag- third bag is more.)



avamadison said:


> I think you have covered it all!  I always bring my own pillow.  I sleep better with it!



This reminds me of staying at a very expensive hotel in Vegas and I swear the pillows were horrible - we referred to them as "the nuggets".  And when I called and asked for more - they said they were out !!  I never did get a good night sleep... hum..I bet the casino loved that !!


----------



## Turtle31

Okay -
          I am now off to update our growing list.  I just thought of two more things.  The tear-free shampoo for the kids.  And for anyone with little ones- swimming diapers.


----------



## gourmetgirl

We take 10 disposable cameras (5 per child) and let the kids (9 & 11) have 1 per park plus 1 extra.  They can snap whatever, whenever.  

Then, we let them build their own memory books using their own photographs.  The perspective of a 9-year-old photographer can be very interesting 

Also....body glide is a substance that you can run on your skin to prevent friction, rubbing and sores.  Great if your thighs rub together in shorts, or helps to prevent blisters on feet.  Good stuff.


----------



## Turtle31

gourmetgirl said:


> We take 10 disposable cameras (5 per child) and let the kids (9 & 11) have 1 per park plus 1 extra.  They can snap whatever, whenever.
> 
> Then, we let them build their own memory books using their own photographs.  The perspective of a 9-year-old photographer can be very interesting
> 
> Also....body glide is a substance that you can run on your skin to prevent friction, rubbing and sores.  Great if your thighs rub together in shorts, or helps to prevent blisters on feet.  Good stuff.



Oh i See... on the body glide.... thanks !!
I will also add extra disposable cameras to our list... my kids would love to do this.


----------



## jemlover

I am laughing as I read all these posts about what to take to WDW.  Last year I had this big long list and was checking things off.  We got to Orlando and my DH says, "Where did you put my insulin?"  Yikes! I forgot to get it out of the fridge at home.  Nothing like forgetting the thing that keeps the DH alive.  Luckily he had a partial vial with him and some in his pump.  We had to call the mail order pharmacy and have some shipped to our resort.  So the number one thing is don't forget the prescription drugs.


----------



## Turtle31

jemlover said:


> I am laughing as I read all these posts about what to take to WDW.  Last year I had this big long list and was checking things off.  We got to Orlando and my DH says, "Where did you put my insulin?"  Yikes! I forgot to get it out of the fridge at home.  Nothing like forgetting the thing that keeps the DH alive.  Luckily he had a partial vial with him and some in his pump.  We had to call the mail order pharmacy and have some shipped to our resort.  So the number one thing is don't forget the prescription drugs.



YIKES  
 I will add insulin and any drugs that keep your family alive to the list!!


----------



## Turtle31

The last post made me think of this too ....

Dh and I were on a weekend with out the kids get away... I wake up 2am doubled over in extreme pain --- bladder infection out of no-where.  I had to send DH to the nearest 24hr walgreens at 2am because I couldn't stand it.  He swears to this day he was probably still not at the legal limit for driving -- the pain was so bad I was thinking call an ambulance !!  So I am going to add AZO to the list.  Some of us will know that swimming and other extra activities while on vacation can cause these dang things.
  I now carry macrobid (pres. pills) with me on all vacations.


----------



## tnmomof4

I always pack a small screwdriver to take the backs off fans, misters, and any light up toys...etc that need batteries.

Our first time at Disney, I remembered the extra batteries, but had a really hard time finding a small screwdriver when our fans needed new batteries.  I never did find one.  So I always pack one now.


----------



## dwfanatic

subscribing....


----------



## RFrank9504

subscribing, too   I always pack aloe and solarcaine burn spray-us Irish whitey burn using spf 50!


----------



## Turtle31

tnmomof4 said:


> I always pack a small screwdriver to take the backs off fans, misters, and any light up toys...etc that need batteries.
> 
> Our first time at Disney, I remembered the extra batteries, but had a really hard time finding a small screwdriver when our fans needed new batteries.  I never did find one.  So I always pack one now.




   HOORAY  

You have posted item number 100 !!!  Sorry you don't win anything but a full suitcase !!!



RFrank9504 said:


> subscribing, too   I always pack aloe and solarcaine burn spray-us Irish whitey burn using spf 50!



I have added the solarcaine....aloe is on the list too ... great item- thanks!!


----------



## tnmomof4

I remembered a couple more things I pack.

I always pack clothespins.  I like to use them to hang wet clothes on the line in the shower because to me they dry faster.  I also use the clothespins when hanging some of my clothes that I don't want wrinkled.  

I also pack a thing of liquid hand soap for the sink, because it is easier for my kids to wash their hands.  I like liquid hand soap better than a bar for myself too.

I pack a couple air freshners. (the kind that just sit, not plug in)    I like to put them by the dirty laundry that is in the pop-up hampers.   

I pack a Spray and Wash stain stick. This really helps a lot.  Every night I put this on spots from the kids clothes.


----------



## tnmomof4

I pack packets of Sweet N Low.  I use them for my hot tea in the room.  I also drink unsweetened tea at restaurants and counter service, and at some places there is no Sweet N Low, so I keep a few packs in my bag that I take to the parks.


----------



## Teacher510

jemlover said:


> I am laughing as I read all these posts about what to take to WDW.  Last year I had this big long list and was checking things off.  We got to Orlando and my DH says, "Where did you put my insulin?"  Yikes! I forgot to get it out of the fridge at home.  Nothing like forgetting the thing that keeps the DH alive.  Luckily he had a partial vial with him and some in his pump.  We had to call the mail order pharmacy and have some shipped to our resort.  So the number one thing is don't forget the prescription drugs.



For years now I have put my car keys in the fridge if there is something that I need to take with me that needs to stay there until I leave. Of course this works if you're driving but if you need keys to lock the door it might work too. Of course it's harder to forgot to start the car than it is to lock the door!


----------



## Poohgirl521

These are great tips everyone!!  Keep em coming!!


----------



## wendyinaustin

I am an avid scrapbooker and picture taker so I make a list of all the photos I need to take while I am at each park.  We go every year and I like to take some of the same photos so I can see how much my DD's have grown since last trip.  It's also fun to see how much the park changes through different seasons.


----------



## Cybornut

Laptop + chargers + network cable (cat 5)...

=

instant DIS help.


----------



## amloveaffair

Cybornut said:


> Laptop + chargers + network cable (cat 5)...
> 
> =
> 
> instant DIS help.



Don't forget USB cables!


----------



## dwfanatic

Just was re-reading original list- noticed #45- M&M container for pennies and quarters...we did this back in '05 and made it through BDL checkpoint with no problem, but coming home from Orlando, they kept scrutinizing my carryon bag through the X-ray machine...I didn't know what they were looking at- but then realized that was it...they opened the bag and I showed them what it was...they chuckled, but said it resembled a 'stick of dynomite' in the x-ray machine...wasn't arrested or anything  but I think I will wait until I get to Orlando and WDW to load up the M&M case with the money!!


----------



## Cybornut

I always bring a bottle of Fabreeze on long trips...

"They are NOT dirty, but they smell!"

It gets the chlorine smell out of swimwear, spay on after soak + dry.
Works on bedsheet and carpet as well.
... not to mention car seats...


... I have smokers in the family.

Speaking of which, there are these tablets that you supposedly put in the water that your swimwear were soaking in, it "dechlorinate" them so they don't get damaged...
Never used them, anyone know and where to get them?


----------



## DianeV

If you have sunglasses or glasses, you might wanna bring glasses cleaner. And if your hair gets frizzy from the humidity, I bring a hair straightener and anti-frizz shampoo and that stuff. If you have Crocs, bring those for walking around!!!!!!!! I also like to bring a blanket with me if we drive to Florida, which we are this time. I also bring a bag for stuff like shampoo bottles, makeup, soap, that stuff. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Jakesmom504

For the ladies...how about feminine products for those of us unfortunate enough to need them there!!!


----------



## amloveaffair

Don't forget a glasses case for while on rides!


----------



## msminniemouse

Lady_Sarah said:


> so sorry if these have already been suggested,
> 
> but I suggest Body Glide and a swim towel (the super fast drying ones that swimmers use) to wipe off stroller or yourself after a quick rainshower or wet ride.


Where can you buy the swim towel?


----------



## J3nn78

I pack the kids clothes in ziploc bags. One outfit per bag. I can actually fit shorts, tshirt, socks, underwear (for older toddler) in one sandwich sized bag. It makes grabbing a complete outfit so fast and easy. Plus easy to grab an outfit for putting a spare in the diaper bag. I label the bag with the kids names. I am reusing them for the next trip too.


----------



## pinkerbell

I did not read all the responses,but a power strip(wal-mart 5$) was a must for our gang.think about all the things you need to plug in, rechargeable batteries,cell phone,laptop,electric razor etc.etc. nice to have a recharging station in one place.


----------



## SINYMom

I know alot of women get some part of their body waxed but,  after 20 years of waxing, I have gone back to shaving my legs.  So, for those who shave, don't forget the razors, refills, shave cream and a good skin cream.

For those who prefer to bring their own -- ground coffee, coffee filters, sugar packets, tea bags.  We also bring our refillable mugs from prior years so we don't have to buy new ones just to take a drink out by the pool. 

My boys are responsible for their carry on bag of, I-pods, hand-held games, sunglasses, small stuffed toy, hats and, water balls.  My older son gets vocabulary words to study over the summer in addition to a list of books to read, so I create flash cards with the words, put them in a ziploc and bring them along.

I'll probably print the list on page one when I start to pack, no sense recreating the wheel.


----------



## autumnpalm

Some things we're packing (hope there are no duplicates!):

Cue cards so we can write down our ADRs for the day, any special tour/parade times, brief itinerary, etc. These fit easily into pockets, purses, bags, etc.

Printouts of our touring plans (we used touringplans.com this year).

Light sweaters to bring into the parks with us because some air conditioned restaurants can get pretty chilly!!

Febreeze to keep our room and clothes smelling fresh.

Change for the laundry machines.

Calling cards, so we can phone friends and family at home without paying crazy long distance rates from cell phones.

Fanny pack (I know, I know, but Disney is the only place I wear mine! They're so handy! )

Passports (if flying internationally).

Printouts of all reservation confirmation #s, ADR times and #s, etc, just in case things get a little mixed up.

I think that's about it! Time to start packing tomorrow, we leave on WEDNESDAY!!


----------



## amloveaffair

We bought a small bottle of Tide. Good for 2 loads. It was $1 at Target!


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

msminniemouse said:


> Where can you buy the swim towel?


Got our at Dick's Sporting Goods in the camping section. It's been about 4 years ago though......


----------



## Turtle31

autumnpalm said:


> Some things we're packing (hope there are no duplicates!):
> 
> Cue cards so we can write down our ADRs for the day, any special tour/parade times, brief itinerary, etc. These fit easily into pockets, purses, bags, etc.
> 
> Printouts of our touring plans (we used touringplans.com this year).
> 
> Light sweaters to bring into the parks with us because some air conditioned restaurants can get pretty chilly!!
> 
> Febreeze to keep our room and clothes smelling fresh.
> 
> Change for the laundry machines.
> 
> Calling cards, so we can phone friends and family at home without paying crazy long distance rates from cell phones.
> 
> Fanny pack (I know, I know, but Disney is the only place I wear mine! They're so handy! )
> 
> Passports (if flying internationally).
> 
> Printouts of all reservation confirmation #s, ADR times and #s, etc, just in case things get a little mixed up.
> 
> I think that's about it! Time to start packing tomorrow, we leave on WEDNESDAY!!



I will be upgrading the list on the front page very soon !  Have fun packing and let us know if you have anything we need to add when you get back !!


----------



## Lauralee131

I think I noticed a couple of things missing from the list...

 - dryer sheets (good to keep clothes in your suitcase smelling nice too) - I either buy one of the little packs from the laundrymat or just put some in a baggie...

 - fabric softener - again, the little packs from the laundrymat or a small bottle.

 - I didn't see that anyone put body wash and sponge thingy down...

 - individual cereal boxes for breakfast in the morning

 - I also bring plastic spoons if I'm staying in a regular non-DVC room for stirring coffee/creamer, eating cereal, etc...

 - I also bring a candle with me too!

 - Makeup remover?


This is a great thread everyone!  Great ideas! 

AND it helped seal my argument with my husband for why I got an Owner's Locker this year!!   He never realized the amount of stuff that we take with us.  Seriously - like an entire suitcase of non-clothing items!!


----------



## Turtle31

Okay once again I have updated the front page - I only have 14 days left- and now alot of shopping to pick up additional items.  Thanks again for all the wonderful ideas and helping us all to remember what to pack - this has been great fun....  Keep the ideas coming, and before you know it we will all be packed - they will see us coming at the airport !!!


----------



## CanadianGuy

We've missed moving this thread to the Disney "tips" forum where it's a better fi than here on the ThemeParks board.

Thanks,

Knox


----------



## mom2jcc

Didn't realize how many things I was missing from my list It just tripled.....thanks!


----------



## LeslieR

I always take wrinkle releaser spray. It works great!


----------



## Turtle31

I have added the wrinkle release spray.  Our thread got moved and boy did this thread die off ... or do we really already have everything in our house in our luggage?  I would like to also say we are bringing everything but the kitchen sink ... they have one available at beaches and cream though !!


----------



## maddhatir

I see deodorant- but how about the _CLINICAL strength _they have out now!

Summer in Florida! 

I prefer the scent of Sure over Secret.


----------



## mom2jcc

I can't remember if this is on the list, but for those of us with kids how about child I.D.'s of some sort.


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

How about a case of bottled water? If flying, you can have this shipped to your resort ahead of time.


----------



## 2manygirls

how about some kind of travel game I LOVE Rummykub it is good for kids that know there #'s to adults


----------



## licountrygirl

Dont forget an extra water bottle carabiner or two - 2 auctions ending today on ebay, get em while they last!


----------



## amloveaffair

*bump*


----------



## 3"Mouse"keteers

licountrygirl said:


> Dont forget an extra water bottle carabiner or two - 2 auctions ending today on ebay, get em while they last!


 
What exactly is this?


----------



## momof1+1+2

Is this the bottle carabiner you were talking about?  Is this a good price for them?

http://www.myjewelthief.net/lot0238.html


----------



## JAM113

msminniemouse said:


> Where can you buy the swim towel?



Speedousa.com

Search for towel or chamois.  They are $14.


----------



## licountrygirl

Yes, those are the water bottle carabiners that are up on ebay right now. They fit a standard water bottle and you can clip it onto whatever you want.

The price on Jewel Thief is good, but the cheapest shipping is like $5, even if you only buy one carabiner. So the Ebay price is better


----------



## Turtle31

Okay~
          Seven packing days left for me...... printing and starting the marathon!!


----------



## LISAMWDW

Great thread!  I got some great ideas for the little things I never think about.
Like the lysol for the bathroom!  That will be handy!  hehe  Oh, and the mini M&M containers for the pressed penny change!  Fabulous idea!  I found a lime green one at Kmart!  Woohoo!

I've started my Disney shopping this weekend!  My DD-11 wants to start packing today!  We have 25 more days!


----------



## jwcollin

LISAMWDW said:


> Great thread!  I got some great ideas for the little things I never think about.
> Like the lysol for the bathroom!  That will be handy!  hehe  Oh, and the mini M&M containers for the pressed penny change!  Fabulous idea!  I found a lime green one at Kmart!  Woohoo!
> 
> I've started my Disney shopping this weekend!  My DD-11 wants to start packing today!  We have 25 more days!



I agree!  Very excited to find this thread!

We also started our Disney shopping on the weekend!  We leave in 20 days 

Bought a bunch of cool snacks for the plane (if only we can stop ourselves from eating them before we leave!!!)


----------



## LISAMWDW

jwcollin said:


> I agree!  Very excited to find this thread!
> 
> We also started our Disney shopping on the weekend!  We leave in 20 days
> 
> Bought a bunch of cool snacks for the plane (if only we can stop ourselves from eating them before we leave!!!)



What kind of snacks did you get?  I have to hide our snacks!  Especially from my DH!


----------



## MickeyP

I just bought a box of 24 small bags of Combos and 16 small bags of chips. I prefer to buy before I go. This doesn't mean I don't have to shop once we get there, but it does provide more variety. I also got 3 pkgs. of High School Musical powder for the individual waters. Dasani is on sale this week at CVS. 24 for 3.99, I'll have to stock up on that. We have bags and bags of M&M's from a CVS deal 2 months ago. I just got 1.00 coupons for 12 packs of Coke from vocalpoint yesterday. Pop Tarts are always needed. Big Lots is always a fun place to get snacks.
I'll stock up on cereal from Aldi's, I think for our house.


----------



## musclemouse

Love this post!  Yet extremely overwhelmed!


----------



## iScrap

Great thread and so glad I found it!   I'd like to make my contribution to the list:

microfiber cloths

I'm packing a couple small ones (I got a bag of them in the car wash aisle at Wal-Mart for $5) in ziplock bags in my park bag.  I'm going in September and since it usually rains a bit then, these will come in handy in drying off a seat or my feet.


----------



## Turtle31

I am so excited for all of you who are just joining our thread.  It has been a great help to me and to many others I hope.  I am going to go back through the last couple posts and I will be adding items to our list.

  5 more days left ........packing,packing,packing, weighing the suitcase and doing more packing


----------



## Disney8704

Hmmm microfiber cloths? good idea! Do you think they would work better then just a towel? I was just thinking bringing a couple towels with us and bringing 1 to the park with us, and if we use it, we can lay it out to dry and the next day we can take the other one.



iScrap said:


> Great thread and so glad I found it!   I'd like to make my contribution to the list:
> 
> microfiber cloths
> 
> I'm packing a couple small ones (I got a bag of them in the car wash aisle at Wal-Mart for $5) in ziplock bags in my park bag.  I'm going in September and since it usually rains a bit then, these will come in handy in drying off a seat or my feet.


----------



## iScrap

I think the microfiber would work better than the towel.  You can wring out most of the water, put it in a ziplock and it would still be good to use again (before you get a chance to dry it out) if you needed to.  I think they're lighter and not as bulky as a towel too.  

Does anyone know for sure which is better?


----------



## msminniemouse

Does anyone know where I can buy the metal carabiner rings?  I have a small misting fan, and the carabiner ring attached to it broke.  
Also, do you know where I could buy the straps that attach to water bottles?
Thanks.


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

msminniemouse said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the metal carabiner rings? I have a small misting fan, and the carabiner ring attached to it broke.
> Also, do you know where I could buy the straps that attach to water bottles?
> Thanks.


 
You can get those at Wal-Mart, K-Mart, etc. in the sporting goods section, usually by the register.


----------



## xPrincessSmilesx

Looking at that list the mind boggles. How will our family of 6 - including 3 teenage girls and a 3 year old - get all our stuff on the plane, for a 2 & 1/2 weeks we'll take up the whole hold, and unless we all learn how to water ski the Atlantic flying is the only option!!

Although it's a long while before we need to start thinking about packing


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

xPrincessSmilesx said:


> Looking at that list the mind boggles. How will our family of 6 - including 3 teenage girls and a 3 year old - get all our stuff on the plane, for a 2 & 1/2 weeks we'll take up the whole hold, and unless we all learn how to water ski the Atlantic flying is the only option!!
> 
> Although it's a long while before we need to start thinking about packing


 
You can always mail those items that you need but are not necessary from home.  Say, sunscreen, etc. box it up and mail it to yourself at the resort where you will be staying.  I have heard of people doing that.


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

xPrincessSmilesx said:


> Looking at that list the mind boggles. How will our family of 6 - including 3 teenage girls and a 3 year old - get all our stuff on the plane, for a 2 & 1/2 weeks we'll take up the whole hold, and unless we all learn how to water ski the Atlantic flying is the only option!!
> 
> Although it's a long while before we need to start thinking about packing


 
You can always mail those items that you need but are not necessary from home. Say, sunscreen, etc. box it up and mail it to yourself at the resort where you will be staying. I have heard of people doing that.


----------



## xPrincessSmilesx

Would that not be expensive though from overseas.

Also we're staying offsite in a villa not a resort. Will look into it though.


----------



## maddhatir

xPrincessSmilesx said:


> Looking at that list the mind boggles. How will our family of 6 - including 3 teenage girls and a 3 year old - get all our stuff on the plane, for a 2 & 1/2 weeks we'll take up the whole hold, and unless we all learn how to water ski the Atlantic flying is the only option!!
> 
> Although it's a long while before we need to start thinking about packing



 I thought the same thing- If I packed all of that I would look like the Vanderbilt's packing up all of their belongings to move to the Breakers for the summer


----------



## disneydreamgirl

xPrincessSmilesx said:


> Would that not be expensive though from overseas.
> 
> Also we're staying offsite in a villa not a resort. Will look into it though.



I wonder if ordering some of your supplies online to have delivered to your resort might be more cost effective and less hassle.  Some of the prices might be cheaper in the U.S. than in Britain.  I live in Canada and did this for a small number of items on our last WDW trip and it worked out really well!


----------



## LISAMWDW

I just ordered our water/breakfast food and snacks from Garden Grocer.  It is very simple and delivery was $12 so not to bad!  They are delivering to our resort.  Very handy!   Especially with the limited luggage thing now.


----------



## Aliceacc

msminniemouse said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the metal carabiner rings?  I have a small misting fan, and the carabiner ring attached to it broke.
> Also, do you know where I could buy the straps that attach to water bottles?
> Thanks.



Here's a whole thead on them: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1883404


----------



## Turtle31

Hi everyone.....
                      Thank you again to everyone who has helped keep this thread going.  I am leaving early Tuesday morning.  And I am almost packed !!  
 I will obviously be unable to update the list once I go - so if anyone wants to copy and paste the first list and add anything in the next couple weeks.... please do !!  This has been SO much help to me.  I wasn't running around the house with my skattered brain trying to remember everything.  Instead I printed this out, used a yellow highlighter and when it went into the case I highlighted.  I hope everyone else finds this as helpful as I did.


----------



## bauerchic

I'm so jealous!  we still have 44 days...not that I'm counting. 
My question here is, the "chunky" sharpies.  I've been to office depot and office max, and the only big ones I found were RIDICULOUSLY huge.  I got a "regular" retractable sharpie that's longer than the capped top, is this going to work for me?  Do I need to return them and go for ridiculous?
thanks!!


----------



## MomtoEmIs&Ow

Great thread, it is really helpful!!!


----------



## Chicklogic

I haven't read through all of the posts yet(i'm only on page 3) so if this has been montioned.....sorry 

If the beach is part of your vacation you NEED to bring BABY POWDER! It removes all of that unwanted sand off from your body in a flash.

I have had so much sand in unwanted places that I could have sworn I was forming a pearl!


----------



## goNsoon2WDW

This is really helpful.  Thanks to everyone for the wonderful tips.  I have a couple of others I would like to add...

1) *Hamper *--- We bring a few large garbage bags instead of the pop-up hamper.  I put a dryer sheet in each one and then hang one from the hooks in the room (or a door hinge works too) and then use it as a hamper.  Not that the dryer sheet will completely cover the potental odors, but it helps.  When it is full, throw in another dryer sheet and we compress the clothes in the bag and put it all in one of the suitcases and consider it packed for home.  It is amazing how the clothes can be squished down and this keeps dirty separate from clean.  Then when I get home I just dump the bags and start with the tons of laundry we seem to bring back.  

2) *Toothbrush/Toothpaste *--- I know a lot of people tend to buy a brand new toothbrush and get a new tube of toothpaste for their vacations.  I tend to do the opposite.  I bring a toothbrush that is getting ready to be tossed and then at the end of the trip there is one less thing to bring back.  I actually try to do this with most toiletries.  There is something to be said for a fresh new toothbrush, razor, or whatever, but I would much rather have less to bring back home.  

3) *Water Bottle Holders/Covers*--- There are some really cute water bottle holders sold at WDW that are shaped like mickey heads.  The only problem we have run into is that water tends to get warm very quickly, so we also bring water bottle covers that are like Koozies to at least try to keep the water cooler for a while.  Plus each are a different color/pattern so we can tell who's is who's.  

4)* Fanny Packs *--- I provide/curse my boys with a fanny pack in the parks to hold contact information and some small bags of snacks that they can munch on throughout the day.  This also gives a great place to connect a clip with a water bottle holder.  I prefer to connect those sports clips to the fanny pack rather than their shorts.  Some of their shorts do not have belt loops and I really don't need three bottles of water hanging from me.  

Hope someone finds these helpful.


----------



## chaoscent

Each trip as I neurotically obsess about what I might be forgetting,  
my dh reminds me that they have stores in Florida (we always rent a car) and that if we forget anything, he will go buy it (he doesn't mind missing time at the parks).    I find that I normally pack too much, and end up bringing a lot home unused.  
To that end, I always bring duct tape and a door stop.   I have never needed them, but I like to be prepared.  
Penny


----------



## MomtoEmIs&Ow

jwcollin said:


> Bought a bunch of cool snacks for the plane (if only we can stop ourselves from eating them before we leave!!!)


 
  I bought some things already, and was thinking the same thing!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Newspapers! If you wear tennis shoes and get caught in the rain, stuff the shoes full of the newspapers, they will dry out much faster.... We discovered this in June it really works. Dh had to go out in search of the newspaper but he found it.....


----------



## goofylover

I'm at WDW right now and boy, thanks to this thread we have just about everything! I have only had to buy an itch stick for my mosquito bites and sore throat lozenges when my son said, "My throat hurts" on the first day. I freaked out!!
My favorite packing items and ideas have been - 
requesting more hangars 

shoe holder - incredible


pop up hamper - this is the best. Now I am going to have each person put their clean things in the trash bags i brought. then when we get home, they can leave their suitcases downstairs and carry the trash bag up to their room and put them away. Wow!!!

thanks again!!!


----------



## jdvm

will this help?

http://www.ownerslocker.com/blog/2008/07/the_ultimate_owners_locker_pac.html

John


----------



## bayoumama2

I'm new to this, but really like it.  I have been reading all these posts and there is so much great info.  I to obsess with my packing/to do/to get lists - you know with the check off boxes to check off as you pack.  Ya'll have covered almost everything possible.  The only thing I would add is Florida Water if your going when its hot.   It's used by atheletes and school bands.  They add it to iced water in a cooler and use hand towels to wipe down and cool off.  I either put a wet towel in a zip lock bag or use baby wipes (in a ziplock or travel size container) and add the Florida Water to it.  The baby wipes are easiest - use and throw away.   It's great.  I carry this with me for boy scout summer camp - you know in the woods...in a tent...no electricity....real hot during the day.  Oh and a small flashlight - never know when it's dark and you have to read or need to see something.  I have a mini LED light (WalMart) that has a mini clip on it to clip on your backpack/fannie pack.


----------



## Cinders1

Great posts. At this rate I won't forget a single thing!


----------



## mivictori

subscribing


----------



## ehrn

I like those Shout color catcher sheets so I don't have to worry quite so much about sorting my laundry--or if I buy a new shirt and am afraid it will bleed or something.  I also never go anywhere w/o my Pepto-bismol chewable tablets.
This is a great thread!


----------



## drummer1616

Credit cards,,,,cash,,,,credit cards,,,,,DVC Member cards,,,,,credit cards,,,,,photocopies of plane and itenerary numbers,,,oh and credit cards


----------



## LISAMWDW

I'm sure its okay to start packing now!  11 days to go!


----------



## queenpatricia

Enjoyed reading all the posts. We shouldn't forget anything this year. There was one thing not listed and that is postal stamps for mailing postcards.


----------



## MickeyP

addresses and email addresses for those Epcot email pics.


----------



## tcuplvr

SUBSCRIBING!!!!  A little too early to start packing but I AM making lists!!!


----------



## keodark

This ought to be stickied somewhere (If it's not already - I'm awful at finding things that should be obvious in forums!)...

Here's my contribution:
A few folded-up pieces of tin foil and extra ziplocks. I'm a big leftovers fan, but the last thing I want to do is carry around styrofoam leftover boxes around the parks all day. So, if you wrap that lunch half-sandwich, wrap, partially munched turkey leg, or whatever in the tin foil and then seal it in a ziplock, it'll sit at the bottom of your backpack without making a mess. Of course, avoid doing this with anything containing mayonnaise or salad dressing or other quickly-perishable ingredients.

Also: I got a portable personal mister at the Gilroy Garlic Festival this year (yes, really!) - www dot mistymate dot com - this thing is awesome - fill with tap water, pump it to pressurize with the built-in hand pump, and zip it shut. Then, just stuff it into the bottom of your backpack and feed the tube out of the zipper. The sprayer end is tiny, can be clipped somewhere, and sprays mist when you turn the knob. Very refreshing, no batteries, and you can refill it at water fountains. Well worth the money, IMO. I have one of the 16 oz. ones with the canvas case - scroll down about 3/4 on their products (personal misters) page.

A poster in another thread suggested spraying backpacks with Scotchguard to keep them from getting soaked and soaking your belongings. Good idea.

Dressy clothes if you're eating at one of the restaurants with a dress code (!!!)

Swiss Army Knife (checked luggage only!).

Thanks for the BIG list everyone, very helpful.


----------



## IowaGirl

I read this thread like crazy, and usually pack early for our trip.  Work kept me too busy, and we were packing at the last minute.  I had been gathering things for a while before hand, but really felt rushed at the last minute---

so start packing early kids!

The thing I forgot----I regular ink pen.  We had markers, sharpies, crayons, but did I bring a regular pen--heck no!

needed one right away because DH thinks I should always have pens and gum and the ability to hold his wallet, but had to wait until we checked into our hotel to steal one.


----------



## twins4mimi

thanks for the great info


----------



## musclemouse

I think I might bright a couple collapsible bowls for cereal and such.


----------



## momandseandodisney

printing out the list right now


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

One note about meds and the 3 oz size thing, we decided to buy the chewable tablet forms of all our faves..like children's motrin and pepto bismal, even imodium has them...this way, when my wee ones have an upset stomach or headache at the airport, or worse in mid flight ,I can reach in my carryon instead of having to wait to get my bags at the end of the flight...this will only work if your kids are old enough to take the chewables...
33Days and counting...my Disney box is filling up real quick!!! TEE HEE!!!


----------



## Darlington101

On a lot of the packing lists people have on them to get bug spray, but on another thread it says that there is no need to bring bug spray. So, We're going next week, do I need to bring bugspray or not?

Thanks!


----------



## shane&jakesmom

We live in Florida, 2 hours away. So for our wash we bring a giant laundry bag.
So when we get home, when just throw it in the washing machine. I also bring clorox wipes, lysol and germx hand sanitizer.Also paper towels and dish soap to wash our mugs.


----------



## MomAndrea

I have a newly toilet trained daughter and we picked up a folding travel toilet seat for her to fit over the large toilet seats .


----------



## tcuplvr

Subscribing for October!!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Now that I have read and written down this entire list, I am subscibbing!!


----------



## Turtle31

I am back from The World - Man what an amazing 12 days !!!
 My DH was amazed and so happy with my packing skills !!  This thread was so helpful and so much fun.  Now if I could just get someone here to volunteer helping me put all this stuff back away  

My Dh LOVED the over the door shoe organizer that held all our toiletries - (I had alot of them!)  My favorite thing from the list was the extra hangers, the first night there I was able to hang all our clothes and spray them with the wrinkle releaser and never think about it again !

   I will update the list again in the next couple days and I will add anything else that has been mentioned while I was away.  I will say that I honestly had more than everything I needed !!  One thing we may want to add to the list- is a couple empty suitcases/ carry on bags - to bring home all the loot you are going to pick up from the shops


----------



## Imagoofy1

does the wrinkle releaser work well - worth packing or not ??   Beats Ironing......


----------



## Turtle31

It worked well - but to be completely honest - I didn't see any great difference to my spray bottle with water method !!  Other than the cost!  So I would just pack a small spray bottle - then spray and work out the wrinkles-remember to do this at least a day before you are going to wear the clothes so you don't end up having to use my hair dryer method  !!


----------



## PISCESANGEL

Turtle31 said:


> Okay so I thought it might be fun and helpful :  I will be leaving in 14 days.  Let's start a list of important things... that we always seem to forget or not think of until it is too late.... it will help us all !!!  I have started a box in the closet.
> 
> Here is the amazing list we have compiled so far :
> 
> 1.) Misting Fans (2 for a family of 4)
> 2.) Pin trading landyard to hold disney tickets and fastpasses.. (got at disney store for 3.00 )
> 3.) Cell phone charger - suggested to put in carry-on
> 4.) Camera ...( Camcorder and still )
> 5.) Anitbac wipes
> 6.) pop-up hamper
> 7.) Passporter, Hidden Mickey Guide Book,Scavenger Hunt book etc.
> 8.) Disney Stuffed Animals and Room Decorations
> 9.) Over the door shoe organizer for toiletries
> 10.) Ziplocs - ( to keep things dry on water rides, multiple other uses)
> 11.) Imodium- D
> 12.)Advil /tylenol/aleeve
> 13.) Band-Aids/ blister block band-aids
> 14.)Moleskin
> 15.)Backpack or tote- (to carry all the %#@* in) LOL
> 16.) Every medicine known to mankind - ward off evil spirts !!
> 17.) Extension cord/ power strip
> 18.) small pack of laundry detergent.  small bottle of Tide. Good for 2 loads. It was $1 at Target
> 19.)spray deodrant for your feet
> 20.) chapstick
> 21.) sunblock (at least SPF 50)- and water/sweat proof
> 22.) sunblock face stick
> 23.) aloe gel for after the burn- when you forget to use 21 &22
> 24.) chewing gum (disney doesn't sell this )- probably don't want to find it on the bottom of Dumbo !!
> 25.) ipod/ ipod charger
> 26.) hand held video games (Nintendo gameboy,DS,DS lite,PSP) and the charger for said unit
> 27.) Extra AAA batteries - for misting fans, and camera
> 28.) Ponchos
> 29.) watershoes
> 30.)extra shoes - (for when normal shoes become water-shoes)
> 31.) glowsticks
> 32.) sunglasses
> 33.) homework/journal for kids- flash cards,voc. words,math, anything to keep the little brain going
> 34.) extra contacts & contact solution, contact case
> 35.) to- go coffee cups,coffe and filters
> 36.) cooler bag to bring in drinks and snacks
> 37.) Big metal clips (to keep curtains closed to keep it dark)
> 38.) pop-up baskets for various items on desk or table
> 39.) Pre-made envelopes for mousekeeping
> 40.) Lysol (for bathroom)
> 41.) koolaid/crystal lite singles,tea bags, hot chocolate ( anything to cover taste of nasty water lol)
> 42.) snack foods- dry cereal
> 43.) Big sun hat
> 44.) Cork screw
> 45.) M&M's container fo pennies and quarters to use pressed penny machines & pressed penny book
> 46.) Autograph book (if you already own this item)
> 47.) Chunky Pen/Sharpie for characters to sign
> 48.) hand sanitizer
> 49.) hair scrunchies
> 50.) glasses & eyeglass case
> 51.) list of credit cards and 800 #'s in case of lose of cards
> 52.) Pal Mickey - (I do remember reading something about ripping the poor guys head off LMAO)
> 53.) paper bowls and plastic spoons for cereal in room
> 54.)stroller & clear shower curtain w/ large clips - (to keep stroller dry = dry bottom  )
> 55.)underwater camera -( for either rain or typhoon lagoon  )
> 56.) earplugs- for loud fireworks or to prevent swimmers ear
> 57.) antenna balls - one to help find your rent-a- car ( Wal-Mart smiley or something different)
> 58.) anything you use to collect autographs - (t-shirts,hats)
> 59.)Dramamine (non-drowsy) (motion sickness tablets)
> 60.) beach towels (for waterparks)
> 61.)book to read on plane or during down-time ( I can't believe we even uttered the words "down-time"  )
> 62.) SD cards for camera
> 63.) boarding passes if printed ahead of time / airplane tickets
> 64.) small size bottle of Dawn dishwashing soap (for washing out re-fillable mugs and sippies at hotel room)
> 65.) List of ADR's - (these can be printed out at disney resort upon check-in)
> 66.) sheets and air-mattress if driving-
> 67.) nail clippers & tweezers
> 68.) tide to go pen or shout stain remover, Spray and Wash stain stick
> 69. )powder
> 70.)Body Glide
> 71.)toothbrush
> 72.)deodrant
> 73.) dental floss
> 74.)Airborne
> 75.) Disney Dollars/gift cards
> 76.) Princess costumes to be worn to CRT or Norway Princess Breakfast
> 77.) portable dvd player for car/plane ride
> 78.) Suction cup hooks for any tile area
> 79.)Extra nightlights
> 80.) bath tub mat for slick bottom of tub
> 81.) Your own pillow
> 82.) Clothing of all kinds - ( Shirts,pants,jeans,skirts,underwear,pj's,bras,socks,jackets,hoodies,shorts,costumes,swimsuits)
> 83.) Shaving Cream,razors and lotion for those dry legs after shaving
> 84.) Hair gel/mousee
> 85.)hairspray
> 86.)make-up of all sorts
> 87.) cash / travelers checks / credit cards-(I would suggest leaving these at home actually  )
> 88.) Kleenex
> 89.) Q-tips
> 90.) body lotion
> 91.) Drivers License or state ID - needed to board plane
> 92.) Magic Express Tickets
> 93.) First-Aid kit - in case we haven't covered all the meds lol
> 94.) Swimming diapers
> 95.) Tear-free shampoo
> 96.) Personalized Maps of the parks
> 97.) Small travel sewing kit (97 cents)- for scissors,needles and thread
> 98.) Extra disposable cameras (let the kiddos take some pictures)
> 99.) Insulin,heart medication, and any other prescription meds that your family needs !!
> 100.) Small screwdriver... for putting new battries in misting fans and light up toys
> 101.) AZO,cranberry pills ... any pres. drugs to ward off bladder infections
> 102.) Solarcaine
> 103. )clothespins
> 104.)liquid hand soap for the sink (softsoap pump)
> 105.) couple air freshners. (the kind that just sit, not plug in)
> 106.) packets of Sweet N Low
> 107.) network cable (cat 5) & USB cables (so you can dump digital camera to laptop everynight)
> 108.) Don't forget the laptop !!
> 109.)bottle of Fabreeze
> 110.)glasses cleaner
> 111.) hair straightener & anti-frizz shampoo
> 112.)Crocs
> 113.) Blankets- (especially if you have a long car drive )
> 114.)feminine products
> 115.) midol- (we don't want anyone getting arrested at dumbo do we !!)
> 116.)Cue cards so we can write down our ADRs for the day, any special tour/parade times, brief itinerary, etc. **  great idea
> 117.)Printouts of our touring plans
> 118.)Light sweaters to bring into the parks with us because some air conditioned restaurants can get pretty chilly!!
> 119.)Change for the laundry machines
> 120.) Calling cards, so we can phone friends and family at home without paying crazy long distance rates from cell phones
> 121.)Fanny pack (I know, I know, but Disney is the only place I wear mine! They're so handy! ) - I think you all know !!
> 122.) Passports (if flying internationally).
> 123.)dryer sheets (good to keep clothes in your suitcase smelling nice too)
> 124.)body wash and body puff
> 125.)hairspray
> 126.) deodrant
> 127.) perfume
> 128.)make-up remover
> 129.) wrink release spray
> 130.) individual cereal boxes
> 131.) case of bottled water (delievered to room by grocery service)
> 132.) Travel Games : Rummykub, Uno,Deck of cards
> 133.) water bottle carabiner
> 134.) Snacks for the plane - (now you don't even get the peanuts for free )!!
> 135.) Microfiber cloths- (for drying of the ride seats after a hard rain- or for drying your feet.)
> 
> 
> **.)AND MOST IMPORTANT *****  PLEASE DON"T FORGET YOUR PANTIES/UNDERWEAR !!!!!!!
> 
> Great tips that have also been collected :
> 
> 1.)  You can pre-ship your stuff to your resort to avoid paying extra baggage fee on plane.
> 2.)  Make sure you have left emergency contact info with neighbors/family members
> 3.)  Don't forget to make arrangements for pets in advance.
> 4.)  Take updated pictures of your children and have all the info (height,weight,age,hair color) handy just in case.
> 5.)  Write down all credit card info and 800 numbers - keep in place other than purse/wallet in case these items get lost.
> 6.)  Make photocopies of your tickets in case of lose.
> 7.)  Take photos of kids in a couple "same places" every trip to show how much they have grown since the last trippie.
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the list as each person adds what they think we all need in our basket of must takes........




I have to bring my coffee maker/coffee...   

I must say you have an impressive list going here though!!


----------



## shane&jakesmom

If I pack all those things my husband would leave me behind. He limits my family of four to one suitcase per person and one other bag like a backpack. That's
all  lucky me. We drive to wdw so i understand we have limited room, but I do hold back somewhat, so I don't hear him complain. We live 2 1/2 hours away from wdw and we go a few times a year. We leave real early, only make 1 stop(if were lucky)


----------



## 2tinkerbells

Great list.  Can't wait to get started.  My DH says I am obsessed.


----------



## nikkers

I am subscribing to this thread!


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

We have a 10 hour drive from NC with a 4 year old. We have a car dvd player but I have also been picking up little things all along the way at dollar stores and the dollar bin at Target. I have gotten playing cards, handheld games, coloring books, stickers, craft projects and a lap tray with side pockets for my little one. I hope this will keep her busy in the car without too much whining. I am planning on giving it to her a little all along during the trip so she has something to look forward too. I also got lots of REALLY cheap stuff the last few weeks while school supplies were on sale. I got notebooks, markers, crayons, scissors, tape, glue sticks, pencil case, and several other crafty items for about $5 total!!!  Walmart was practically giving the stuff away. I also found the dollar bin at Micheal's Craft Stores to have lots of cute Disney items. I got several princess and Tinkerbell things there too. I think my child will be very happy when Mom pulls out those goodies after about 3 hours of riding!

I have to say that these things are top on my packing list because that can be a LONG drive without entertainment for a preschooler Also movies are high up on the list too.  I also found lots of glow bracelets and sticks, etc. at the Dollar Tree. I've heard that Disney sells these items during the evening parades and fireworks and they are nowhere near $1.


----------



## Moeluv4u7

NC driver here too- This will help our packing go much easier- We have 5 kids of various ages plus us- I don't know how we will survive w/o most of this stuff- We go next April & I am already putting a toiletries bag together and other type items like pop up hamper and ziplocs and such I keep in my Stow compartment in van so it is there no matter what- My next thing to get- I didn't see it on the main list
Space Saver Storage bags! Great to put linen for all the beds and personal pillows in- Just suck out or roll out the air and it takes up very little space- We are going to bring our own linen, pillows, blankets after reading the bedding post- & crazy because we had rarely thought of the blankets before- Now I just want to shiver when I think of it- Not to mention if anyone prior to your stay had a rash or something similar this will prevent any contamination...


----------



## vikingsfankt

I have skimmed through every page and didn't see 

Insurance cards
and
Comfortable bras  (not prettys ones)  

Maybe I missed it but these are things I am making sure that I have.

Thanks for starting the thread!!!


----------



## Grants Mom

MelanieC said:


> I buy 4 brand new toothbrushes early in the planning stages and throw in my tolietry bag, along with a new tube of toothpaste.  I don't touch these - until we arrive in Florida.
> That reminds me - I need to start picking up things here or there now for my trip next summer.  I try to buy this kind of stuff and throw in my bag.  Less last min stuff to buy.  It always costs a fortune at the last min. buying stuff you need.  I figure getting some of the basics helps.


 

I agree with this - getting stuff here and there is what I am planning on doing - glad i am not the only one.


----------



## Grants Mom

autumnpalm said:


> Some things we're packing (hope there are no duplicates!):
> 
> Cue cards so we can write down our ADRs for the day, any special tour/parade times, brief itinerary, etc. These fit easily into pockets, purses, bags, etc.



silly question what the heck in ADR stand for....I have seen it used many times on the forum and I am lost. LOL I know still question right.


----------



## BigDogHU75

Grants Mom said:


> silly question what the heck in ADR stand for....I have seen it used many times on the forum and I am lost. LOL I know still question right.



ADR = Advance Dining Reservations


----------



## WDWMaiselFamilyWDW

Turtle31 said:


> 7.)  Take photos of kids in a couple "same places" every trip to show how much they have grown since the last trippie.



The whole list is amazing, but I LOVE this tip!


----------



## WDWMaiselFamilyWDW

And also...subscribing!


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

I don't think I saw it listed, but whenever we go to WDW, I always take an outlet strip (is that what it's called)?  There never seem to be enough outlets and I like to have my stuff all charge in the same place so I don't forget it as I'm walking out the door!


----------



## Grants Mom

BigDogHU75 said:


> ADR = Advance Dining Reservations




OHHH well now I really do feel silly! THANK YOU!


----------



## Lori1960

You dont need to bring everything on that list why to must stuff.Alot of that stuff you would not be able to take on the palne if flying and some the stuff is unnessary


----------



## cinderwannabe

19.)spray deodrant for your feet 


This is the best one on the list! I never thought of that!


----------



## theinquis

great thread, like it


----------



## dismom9761

I love packing threads..yep,I am proud to say that. This is a great one.Thanks!


----------



## WDWMaiselFamilyWDW

I didn't go back and check whether this has been added yet, but how about Downy Wrinkle Releaser?


----------



## WDWMaiselFamilyWDW

WDWMaiselFamilyWDW said:


> I didn't go back and check whether this has been added yet, but how about Downy Wrinkle Releaser?



Oh shoot, of course Downy Wrinkle Release was on the original list...sorry!

I'll try again...how about "wristwatch"?


----------



## WDWMaiselFamilyWDW

bump! I'm packing now -- leaving in 5 days!


----------



## tlrotzoll

WDWMaiselFamilyWDW said:


> bump! I'm packing now -- leaving in 5 days!



Have a great time!  Wish I were going too.


----------



## TexDisneyMom

Great list! Also dont forget balloons for the air plane ride. This helps my kids "pop" their ears.


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Someone should try to get a "master list" ready--I'll see if I have one from b4 but there are a few things on here that I think I would add to the one I have. Hope to find it!!---But to add to the list (or remove) is DON"T BRING SO MUCH--I found last time we brought too many glow sticks-too many cameras (3 for only one person taking the still shots was too much!) too many snacks-when you come home with some that you took down that's bad!  To add: a power strip, clorox clean up wipes(in a ziploc bag)


----------



## sandiegosusie

My husband scans copies of all of our ID's, tickets, reservations on a portable USB drive.  Saves a lot of room!  I keep any must have hard copies in our travel organizer from LL Bean.  We have used both on several WDW and cruise trips and find them to be invaluable!

My other packing tip:  I ask my pediatrician if they have any sample size packages of OTC meds for the kids.  I have gotten several from her and we add it to our travel meds carrier (see-through travel cosmetic case from Walmart).  Saves a ton of space instead of carrying full size packages of any meds, that we may or may not use.


----------



## smidgen21

even though I'm a little more than a month out I've started "gathering" some things in the basement for WDW (DH would kill me if I called it packing  ).  Today I added a *cable lock *to the pile...to lock up the stroller in the parks.  After reading a thread where people have had their stroller stollen, I want to be prepared!  However, I'm sad that I even have to consider it.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Your computer application passwords AND IDs- especially if you need to work while away - call your IT dept. to get your VPN access and/or address for web based email and try them from home.  Many people don't think about their IDs -they're usually pre-populated at work.

Also, a lock for your laptop.


----------



## DerelictDaughter11

great tips! now I just realized my lazy day off from work will be replaced with a trip to Target for some large ziploc bags and shout stain remover! 

It's just another grown-up and I and we'll be eating everything in the parks, but I also like to bring some granola bars or something to eat before I leave the resort and get some real food. I tend to wake up hungry and am CRANKY before fed!


----------



## saratrw

Great list!!  I have a question.  The over the door organizer...is that the one with spots for individual shoes??


----------



## cajunbaby1

Over the door organizers are great. Sometimes you can find them at the Dollar Tree store. Along with those fold up laundry baskets.

Another item if its not already on it--Beer, wine or other beverage of choice for the hotel room


----------



## hthrbells

This is great!!!  I will be adding this to my Disney folder!!  Thanks


----------



## hthrbells

OHHH I have something.  The last two years I have brought my adidas slides, the ones with the bumps that massage your feet.  These are great to put on as slippers or to wander the resort in.  They feel so good after a long day, or when you wake up and your feet are screaming!!!


----------



## figmentfan2009

Melora said:


> Here is a few off my list that I didn't see on this one:
> 
> Boarding passes for the plane if you print them out ahead of time
> ADR #'s
> Personal towel to take to the pool  (nice big one)
> Pressed penny stuff
> watch (I like this for the plane)
> reading book for down time or plane
> nail clippers (these go to the park with me too.. nothing puts  damper on the day like a dang broken ragged nail)
> tweezers
> powder, especially for the summer heat
> tide-to-go stain remover (also goes in my park bag)
> safety pins



I don't just take safety pins, I go to Walmart (the only place I can find them any more) and buy half a dozen packages of Diaper pins.  99 cents for 4 pins... they are WAY stronger than normal safety pins, longer too... they are durable (still today... not as strong as they used to be, but good) enough for just about anything I need to pin... including the broken straps on a backpack.
 
AND you can use them to hang things to dry that insist on falling down...


----------



## S. C.

figmentfan2009 said:


> I don't just take safety pins, I go to Walmart (the only place I can find them any more) and buy half a dozen packages of Diaper pins.  99 cents for 4 pins... they are WAY stronger than normal safety pins, longer too... they are durable (still today... not as strong as they used to be, but good) enough for just about anything I need to pin... including the broken straps on a backpack.
> 
> AND you can use them to hang things to dry that insist on falling down...



Great idea!


----------



## girlrea

bump


----------



## martyshoney

I haven't had the chance yet to go through all of these pages, I am slowly getting to that, but one thing that I DON'T pack with me is any "extras" in my wallet that I know I won't be using on vacation, I know I won't be going to any malls while there so my department store credit cards stay home.  I do need recent pictures of my kids just in case, sigh, something might happen to them but I don't need every dancing or football picture from the last 3 years on vacation.  Anyway, you get the point!! 

Oh, one thing I didn't see on the list, I might have just missed it, though, are insurance cards.


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

Some great ideas here!!


----------



## annaj

I don't know if it was mentioned (I didn't read through all the posts), but I don't send water to our resort.  Instead, I pack a Britta water pitcher.  I usally stuff it with a t shirt or 2 to make sure it doesn't crack in my luggage.  

Then every night, we filter a pitcher of water and it gets rid of the yucky smell/taste.  Then we fill a few water bottles half way and stick them in the freezer.  The next morning we fill the bottle the rest of the way with more filtered water.  

The water bottles keep cold for a long time this way, it's much cheaper than sending down water, and we are keeping plastic out of landfills.  

This year, we will be using our Disney Britta pitcher for the 5th time!!!  The same pitcher!!!


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

Did anyone mention EarPlanes?    Or chewing gum to help with any ear trouble on the plane if you fly?


----------



## eagillinois

annaj said:


> This year, we will be using our Disney Britta pitcher for the 5th time!!!  The same pitcher!!!



This is a great idea. I just purchased one as a gift for a co-worker and she loves it, in fact she bought herself a second one to keep at the office so she doesnt have to cart in bottled water. I may purchase one for thistrip instead of shipping water.
Thanks


----------



## TexDisneyMom

BellesFavoriteBook said:


> Did anyone mention EarPlanes?    Or chewing gum to help with any ear trouble on the plane if you fly?



If your kids have trouble with their ears while flying give them a dose of benadryl right before take off. It works wonders! Remember if it is a long flight to give them another dose. We once had a four hour flight and I didnt think about the benadryl wearing off, but it did and my DD's ears were really hurting right about time for landing.


----------



## monaleigh70

If you are from Canada one thing I would suggest is little packs of vinegar to have with your french fries.  No one has vinegar in WDW and I could tell I was getting some envious glances from people, either from England or Canada.  Sorry I didn't have enough to share>


----------



## figmentfan2009

Doesn't the fish -n- Chips place in UK in Epcot have vinegar?  I thought they had some there, but I may be just wishful thinking...


----------



## DisneyGalAlways

CHAPSTICK!!!


----------



## DisnLuvr

Turtle31 said:


> Okay so I thought it might be fun and helpful :  I will be leaving in 14 days.  Let's start a list of important things... that we always seem to forget or not think of until it is too late.... it will help us all !!!  I have started a box in the closet.
> 
> Here is the amazing list we have compiled so far :
> 
> 1.) Misting Fans (2 for a family of 4)
> 2.) Pin trading landyard to hold disney tickets and fastpasses.. (got at disney store for 3.00 )
> 3.) Cell phone charger - suggested to put in carry-on
> 4.) Camera ...( Camcorder and still )
> 5.) Anitbac wipes
> 6.) pop-up hamper
> 7.) Passporter, Hidden Mickey Guide Book,Scavenger Hunt book etc.
> 8.) Disney Stuffed Animals and Room Decorations
> 9.) Over the door shoe organizer for toiletries
> 10.) Ziplocs - ( to keep things dry on water rides, multiple other uses)
> 11.) Imodium- D
> 12.)Advil /tylenol/aleeve
> 13.) Band-Aids/ blister block band-aids
> 14.)Moleskin
> 15.)Backpack or tote- (to carry all the %#@* in) LOL
> 16.) Every medicine known to mankind - ward off evil spirts !!
> 17.) Extension cord/ power strip
> 18.) small pack of laundry detergent.  small bottle of Tide. Good for 2 loads. It was $1 at Target
> 19.)spray deodrant for your feet
> 20.) chapstick
> 21.) sunblock (at least SPF 50)- and water/sweat proof
> 22.) sunblock face stick
> 23.) aloe gel for after the burn- when you forget to use 21 &22
> 24.) chewing gum (disney doesn't sell this )- probably don't want to find it on the bottom of Dumbo !!
> 25.) ipod/ ipod charger
> 26.) hand held video games (Nintendo gameboy,DS,DS lite,PSP) and the charger for said unit
> 27.) Extra AAA batteries - for misting fans, and camera
> 28.) Ponchos
> 29.) watershoes
> 30.)extra shoes - (for when normal shoes become water-shoes)
> 31.) glowsticks
> 32.) sunglasses
> 33.) homework/journal for kids- flash cards,voc. words,math, anything to keep the little brain going
> 34.) extra contacts & contact solution, contact case
> 35.) to- go coffee cups,coffe and filters
> 36.) cooler bag to bring in drinks and snacks
> 37.) Big metal clips (to keep curtains closed to keep it dark)
> 38.) pop-up baskets for various items on desk or table
> 39.) Pre-made envelopes for mousekeeping
> 40.) Lysol (for bathroom)
> 41.) koolaid/crystal lite singles,tea bags, hot chocolate ( anything to cover taste of nasty water lol)
> 42.) snack foods- dry cereal
> 43.) Big sun hat
> 44.) Cork screw
> 45.) M&M's container fo pennies and quarters to use pressed penny machines & pressed penny book
> 46.) Autograph book (if you already own this item)
> 47.) Chunky Pen/Sharpie for characters to sign
> 48.) hand sanitizer
> 49.) hair scrunchies
> 50.) glasses & eyeglass case
> 51.) list of credit cards and 800 #'s in case of lose of cards
> 52.) Pal Mickey - (I do remember reading something about ripping the poor guys head off LMAO)
> 53.) paper bowls and plastic spoons for cereal in room
> 54.)stroller & clear shower curtain w/ large clips - (to keep stroller dry = dry bottom  )
> 55.)underwater camera -( for either rain or typhoon lagoon  )
> 56.) earplugs- for loud fireworks or to prevent swimmers ear
> 57.) antenna balls - one to help find your rent-a- car ( Wal-Mart smiley or something different)
> 58.) anything you use to collect autographs - (t-shirts,hats)
> 59.)Dramamine (non-drowsy) (motion sickness tablets)
> 60.) beach towels (for waterparks)
> 61.)book to read on plane or during down-time ( I can't believe we even uttered the words "down-time"  )
> 62.) SD cards for camera
> 63.) boarding passes if printed ahead of time / airplane tickets
> 64.) small size bottle of Dawn dishwashing soap (for washing out re-fillable mugs and sippies at hotel room)
> 65.) List of ADR's - (these can be printed out at disney resort upon check-in)
> 66.) sheets and air-mattress if driving-
> 67.) nail clippers & tweezers
> 68.) tide to go pen or shout stain remover, Spray and Wash stain stick
> 69. )powder
> 70.)Body Glide
> 71.)toothbrush
> 72.)deodrant
> 73.) dental floss
> 74.)Airborne
> 75.) Disney Dollars/gift cards
> 76.) Princess costumes to be worn to CRT or Norway Princess Breakfast
> 77.) portable dvd player for car/plane ride
> 78.) Suction cup hooks for any tile area
> 79.)Extra nightlights
> 80.) bath tub mat for slick bottom of tub
> 81.) Your own pillow
> 82.) Clothing of all kinds - ( Shirts,pants,jeans,skirts,underwear,pj's,bras,socks,jackets,hoodies,shorts,costumes,swimsuits)
> 83.) Shaving Cream,razors and lotion for those dry legs after shaving
> 84.) Hair gel/mousee
> 85.)hairspray
> 86.)make-up of all sorts
> 87.) cash / travelers checks / credit cards-(I would suggest leaving these at home actually  )
> 88.) Kleenex
> 89.) Q-tips
> 90.) body lotion
> 91.) Drivers License or state ID - needed to board plane
> 92.) Magic Express Tickets
> 93.) First-Aid kit - in case we haven't covered all the meds lol
> 94.) Swimming diapers
> 95.) Tear-free shampoo
> 96.) Personalized Maps of the parks
> 97.) Small travel sewing kit (97 cents)- for scissors,needles and thread
> 98.) Extra disposable cameras (let the kiddos take some pictures)
> 99.) Insulin,heart medication, and any other prescription meds that your family needs !!
> 100.) Small screwdriver... for putting new battries in misting fans and light up toys
> 101.) AZO,cranberry pills ... any pres. drugs to ward off bladder infections
> 102.) Solarcaine
> 103. )clothespins
> 104.)liquid hand soap for the sink (softsoap pump)
> 105.) couple air freshners. (the kind that just sit, not plug in)
> 106.) packets of Sweet N Low
> 107.) network cable (cat 5) & USB cables (so you can dump digital camera to laptop everynight)
> 108.) Don't forget the laptop !!
> 109.)bottle of Fabreeze
> 110.)glasses cleaner
> 111.) hair straightener & anti-frizz shampoo
> 112.)Crocs
> 113.) Blankets- (especially if you have a long car drive )
> 114.)feminine products
> 115.) midol- (we don't want anyone getting arrested at dumbo do we !!)
> 116.)Cue cards so we can write down our ADRs for the day, any special tour/parade times, brief itinerary, etc. **  great idea
> 117.)Printouts of our touring plans
> 118.)Light sweaters to bring into the parks with us because some air conditioned restaurants can get pretty chilly!!
> 119.)Change for the laundry machines
> 120.) Calling cards, so we can phone friends and family at home without paying crazy long distance rates from cell phones
> 121.)Fanny pack (I know, I know, but Disney is the only place I wear mine! They're so handy! ) - I think you all know !!
> 122.) Passports (if flying internationally).
> 123.)dryer sheets (good to keep clothes in your suitcase smelling nice too)
> 124.)body wash and body puff
> 125.)hairspray
> 126.) deodrant
> 127.) perfume
> 128.)make-up remover
> 129.) wrink release spray
> 130.) individual cereal boxes
> 131.) case of bottled water (delievered to room by grocery service)
> 132.) Travel Games : Rummykub, Uno,Deck of cards
> 133.) water bottle carabiner
> 134.) Snacks for the plane - (now you don't even get the peanuts for free )!!
> 135.) Microfiber cloths- (for drying of the ride seats after a hard rain- or for drying your feet.)
> 
> 
> **.)AND MOST IMPORTANT *****  PLEASE DON"T FORGET YOUR PANTIES/UNDERWEAR !!!!!!!
> 
> Great tips that have also been collected :
> 
> 1.)  You can pre-ship your stuff to your resort to avoid paying extra baggage fee on plane.
> 2.)  Make sure you have left emergency contact info with neighbors/family members
> 3.)  Don't forget to make arrangements for pets in advance.
> 4.)  Take updated pictures of your children and have all the info (height,weight,age,hair color) handy just in case.
> 5.)  Write down all credit card info and 800 numbers - keep in place other than purse/wallet in case these items get lost.
> 6.)  Make photocopies of your tickets in case of lose.
> 7.)  Take photos of kids in a couple "same places" every trip to show how much they have grown since the last trippie.
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the list as each person adds what they think we all need in our basket of must takes........


How do we carry this things ?? rent a truck???
I am kidding.... a list like this would definitely help


----------



## hidmickey:myantidrug

I haven't read through the entire thread but I did check with the master list and there are some things that I'd add: Hydrogen peroxide/ear drops (For whatever reason there were a good amount of ear problems on our last trip!), eye drops (to keep in that same family), and a collapsable soft-sided cooler if your room doesn't have a fridge [Every night we just filled up a plastic bag (to avoid leaking onto the room carpet) with ice and plopped water bottles in there for the next morning.].


----------



## debbieandroo

annaj said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned (I didn't read through all the posts), but I don't send water to our resort.  Instead, I pack a Britta water pitcher.  I usally stuff it with a t shirt or 2 to make sure it doesn't crack in my luggage.
> 
> Then every night, we filter a pitcher of water and it gets rid of the yucky smell/taste.  Then we fill a few water bottles half way and stick them in the freezer.  The next morning we fill the bottle the rest of the way with more filtered water.
> 
> The water bottles keep cold for a long time this way, it's much cheaper than sending down water, and we are keeping plastic out of landfills.
> 
> This year, we will be using our Disney Britta pitcher for the 5th time!!!  The same pitcher!!!



Great idea!  I was thinking of doing the same thing but my other stuff sorta took over my suitcase.

Instead, I just packed a small water bottle [left over from a conference - got a couple of raised eyebrows over that one!] then put it in my pocket or camera case [when I was carrying my camera separately].  I refilled that poor little bottle so often it lost its shape by the end of the trip.  Now it's one of my favorite souvenirs.  

I was happily surprised that the FL water wasn't too terrible.


----------



## ashisdancin2

fyi number 72 and 126 are the same so thats one less thing on your packing list everyone! yay!


----------



## bzzybee13

This is a great thread.  As a hyper-planner I will put these tips to good use.  My husband shakes his head at me but he'll be glad when we're there and has all he needs.


----------



## mommyofknl

Thanks so much for this list!  I would ahve forgotten the pop up hamper!  Don't forget the pepto bismol chewables!  My family uses these a lot!


----------



## micki7337

Most important thing 
Remember to have fun


----------



## klacey1

posting just to subscribe!


----------



## kymmyk13

just subscribing


----------



## TENIA66

Teacher510 said:


> I thought they didn't make these anymore?


 


You can make your own just lay out some paper towels one by one on counter.  Pour dishwashing liquid in plate put palm of hand on plate then flat on towel, allow to dry..   Fold up, put in ziploc, wet when needed.


----------



## slissemouse

asmarykay said:


> All great ideas!  We like the pop up hampers (I take one for each person) - then if you want (or need) to wear something again you don't have to dig through the entire family's dirty clothes.  It also helps the room stay picked up.
> 
> I also bring pop up baskets for the desk/table top.  Each person has one to keep their things in.
> 
> Premade envelopes for Mousekeeping.
> 
> Plastic hangers to hang up wet clothes in the bathroom



I have a couple of the pop up hampers, but I've never seen the pop up baskets for a desk, etc. Where can I find those?


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

Subscribing!


----------



## MrsJ Henry

Subing


----------



## NiniMorris

I have ot admit...I haven't read ALL the posts so I don't know if this is on there or not...carry a dry washcloth in a baggie to the park.  It has several uses but I use it to cool off my neck when I get overheated.  After I've cooled off, put it back in the baggie and when it is time to wipe dirty faces it is nice and warm!

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

To those traveling by car during the summer, rethink the idea of crayons.  THEY MELT!!! All it takes is one of those stragglers to be forgotten and melt somewhere they shouldn't be to really put people in a bad mood.  (I've had one melt on upholstery (Dad upset, and one on a favorite stuffed animal...no sleep for a week!!!!)

How about using the colored pencils and have mom keep a small pencil sharpener.  Or, if the kids are older, how about WASHABLE markers.  Maybe even some of the Color Wonders...a little expensive but keeps everthing nice and clean!

Nini


----------



## teddygurlkeekee

I have a very thourough packing checklist on a word document that can be personalized for whatever items your family is needing.

I didn't originally make it, but I can't remember where I got it - but it has been beyond personalized so I'm now calling it mine.

If anyone wants a copy, PM me your email and I will send it!  And then, you can just personalize towards you and your family.


----------



## neonurse

TexDisneyMom said:


> If your kids have trouble with their ears while flying give them a dose of benadryl right before take off. It works wonders! Remember if it is a long flight to give them another dose. We once had a four hour flight and I didnt think about the benadryl wearing off, but it did and my DD's ears were really hurting right about time for landing.



Benedryl can may kids sleepy or HYPER! Try it out at home first. Benedryl dosing is every 6-8 hours.  One dose should be enough for a flight.  I found my son was worse on the desent.  I recommend earplanes.  They have made a huge difference for him.  No drugs needed. Although it is nice if they fall asleep for the flight.  Walgreens even have a generic earplanes.  I have not tried it as they didn't have kid sizes.


----------



## 2disneyboys

Great Thread.. We leave in 2 months (Driving from Va) so I've also started a disney box.  DH said we'll have to take the back seats out of the mini van if we take everything I want! our compromise is I do a list, he goes thru it & marks off what he does not think we need, and if we have to buy anything there that he marked off and it costs more the _$5.00 (most will_), when we get home,  *I get a week "off"* -no nagging, no cooking, no laundry etc ... he takes care of it all. After our last trip (Feb 07) and he _owed me 7 weeks "off_" he does not mark many things off my list 

This is not essential TO ME, but I was surprised on our last trip how many kids wear costumes every day at the park.. I'd say at least 50-60% of the kids (and some adults) wear disney costumes to the parks all day.. I saw the same family several times over a week and every time I saw them they were in different costumes.

I love the suggestions as well as the explainations.. it's one thing to mention an item, its better to say why!


----------



## Micka Mouse

subbing......great thread!!!!!!


----------



## TENIA66

neonurse said:


> Benedryl can may kids sleepy or HYPER! Try it out at home first. Benedryl dosing is every 6-8 hours.  One dose should be enough for a flight.  I found my son was worse on the desent.  I recommend earplanes.  They have made a huge difference for him.  No drugs needed. Although it is nice if they fall asleep for the flight.  Walgreens even have a generic earplanes.  I have not tried it as they didn't have kid sizes.


regarding the benedryl, i find that dramamine the night before actually helps much more.  makes them either car or ride ready, and the sleepiness side effect helps them relax and sleep some.  dramamine truly is much more effective if taken the night before.............


----------



## MarriedToAPrince

Glad to know that I am not the only one who packs everything but the kitchen sink!  LOL


----------



## Mama to Three

I have read every single post and have thoroughly enjoyed it!  My list is a bit overwhelming, but I have months to get it done.  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## LittleDickensDesigns

What a great list!  Thanks!!


----------



## CWO4DVC

Ditto, great list!


----------



## cinderwannabe

I always pack Safety pins.  I do not like to sew on vacation!


----------



## Broadway Duchess

Years ago, I came across this list and I have used an altered/personalized version of it ever since.  It comes from MouseSavers.com and is super helpful when I'm trying to remember all of those little things, the kind of stuff that I don't want to waste vacay time shopping for once I get to Orlando.


----------



## BigDogHU75

Broadway Duchess said:


> Years ago, I came across this list and I have used an altered/personalized version of it ever since.  It comes from MouseSavers.com and is super helpful when I'm trying to remember all of those little things, the kind of stuff that I don't want to waste vacay time shopping for once I get to Orlando.



I found the ultimate packing list on mousesavers last year & used it to prepare for my vacation.  It was great.  Plus, I was able to modify it to suit my family's needs.


----------



## disneymomofmyca

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## pktbMouse

omg! that list is crazy!!!!! If i packed all that they wouln't let me on the plane...its only Orlando your going to...not outer mongolia!!  There are pharmacies and shops there...sorry..dont mean to offend anyone..but really..


----------



## majormom

Wow, what a list!  I'm getting ready to take first trip to WDW so I appreciate the advice.


----------



## TruBlu

I can't believe it, but we actually take something that isn't on the list!  

I bought light weight, thin, fleece baby blankets from the dollar store.  They weigh next to nothing.  We keep them on our park bag for our boys to use when they get cold in restaurants.


----------



## Broadway Duchess

pktbMouse said:


> omg! that list is crazy!!!!! If i packed all that they wouldn't let me on the plane...its only Orlando you're going to...not outer mongolia!!  There are pharmacies and shops there...sorry..dont mean to offend anyone..but really..



No offense taken.    No one is actually advocating packing _EVERY SINGLE ITEM_ listed, 'cause what a PITA, not to mention a PITWallet!  It's merely a helper for people who are not very organized.  If you'll notice, it's divided into separate sections depending on mode of travel (i.e. you're not likely to take a cooler on Southwest Airlines, but it's appropriate under driving trips).  In fact, most things on the list are repeats -- listed once under general packing and again under, say, theme park touring.

I'm sure we all do something in relation to our packing habits that others would find a bit "out there."  (For me, I'd rather not waste my vacation time running back & forth to Walgreens or wherever; DBF on the other hand, does not care about that and would wait until the morning we leave if I let him!)  FTR, I take quite a bit of things I find necessary for my Disney vacations and have neither paid an extra bag fee, packed an overweight bag, nor been bogged down with more than two pieces of luggage.  It's all in how you pack, and after 16 times, I've got it down.


----------



## beaches1098

Awesome list!  I did use the mousesavers one also and modify but this is a great addition.  It a great checklist.  Maybe I should add the kids onto it because if I try to pack, carry all this and put it in the car I might head to the airport with them still in bed!


----------



## rosedolph

This is a great list!!! 
I know you mentioned first aid kit, but we are also taking a small baggie of band aids, Antiseptic wipes and those little foil packages of Antibiotic Ointment - for tiny boo-boos.

We have a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old  so I am expecting a lot of falling down and maybe scrapes. I dont want to carry a big first aid kit with me to the parks  so now it can stay in the room and I will fill up my baggie each day.


----------



## BigDogHU75

beaches1098 said:


> Awesome list!  I did use the mousesavers one also and modify but this is a great addition.  It a great checklist.  Maybe I should add the kids onto it because if I try to pack, carry all this and put it in the car I might head to the airport with them still in bed!


----------



## teddygurlkeekee

I may have already posted on this thread (can't remember anymore lol) but I have a checklist that is very thourough for me and my family.  If anyone would like a copy of it, send me a message with your email, and ill send it to you.  You can personalize it towards you and your group and take off the things you dont like.


----------



## MrsJ Henry

TruBlu said:


> I can't believe it, but we actually take something that isn't on the list!
> 
> I bought light weight, thin, fleece baby blankets from the dollar store.  They weigh next to nothing.  We keep them on our park bag for our boys to use when they get cold in restaurants.


That's a nice idea


----------



## WDWAtLast

subbing! this thread is great - so much wonderful info!!!!


----------



## taycreekcropper

I have nothing to add but to say you all rock, I won't forget a thing!!!


----------



## omegsmom

Disney Crazy Debbie said:


> Everyone talks about a fold-up hamper but what we do because we are old campers (BSA) we seal each days clothes in the 2 gal ziplock bags.  This works great for kids because when they pull out a bag it has underwear, shorts and top for one day.  I put the clothes in and zip up except for about a couple of inches then I roll the bag to express the air and when the roll gets to end where the zipper is I finish zipping it up.  You'd be surprised how compressed the bag can be.  Also, this leaves the bag to put the dirty clothes back in so you're not mixing the clean with the dirty.
> 
> Just an idea!



Is this good or bad for bag check at the airport?


----------



## shutterbug3070

Thank you so much  for all the ideas...we leave in 3 1/2 weeks and we have never been...I am starting to feel overwhelmed...I have a VERY TIGHT dh who is taking me and ds who will turn 3 while we are there.  I so want to do the best I can to make dh want to go back....If I go with nothing planned and spend WAY TOO MUCH from not knowing and cause delays from not knowing, he might never take us back!


----------



## neonurse

shutterbug - We have saved tons of money by bringing our own water and jc into the parks with sandwiches and snacks.  It helps alot. You can bring in a softsided cooler with a baggie of ice or frozen water bottles.  For when my boys were small I would bring a pop bottle (800ml or so)refilled with jc and brought a few plastic tumblers to give them a drink while we were in line.  Most of the time they wouldn't drink a whole jc box and they just needed a little drink. Occ we would buy lunch or dinner at the park and would save our money somedays by bringing a lunch. That saved money was later spent on popcorn, mickeybars or dolewhip floats!!!
hth


----------



## maslex

Thanks!!!  Got a lot of great ideas!!!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Where do you get misting fans?  Do they have these at Dollar Tree?  TIa


----------



## Carol23

Just thought of something else to pack... Those Windshield shades so that the vehicle (if you're renting one) isn't super hot...


----------



## Mama to Three

2littleprincesses said:


> Where do you get misting fans?  Do they have these at Dollar Tree?  TIa



I just bought some misting fans at Wal-Mart.  I also picked up some hand-help fans there too.

A nice tip from another thread is to make sure they work BEFORE you go so you don't end up getting a second mortgage on your house by buying them in the park.


----------



## nappingbeauty

where did you find them in walmart?


----------



## neonurse

I saw them in with all the camping and sporting stuff at my walmart, but now they might move them in with the seasonal stuff.


----------



## nappingbeauty

thank you!


----------



## neonurse

Your welcome
If you have a car when you are there the walmart near disney also has them at the from of the store with Mickey on them!!


----------



## bowne90

How about a book or magazine for the drive or flight?  My kids love to read and it keeps them occupied.


----------



## Turtle31

Hi Everyone ~ Been a while since I have checked in here !!  But as I am 20 days away- I thought, wow I need to dig up my packing list from last year- so here I am.  My husband so impressed with my packing - that now I will be held to this "do you have toe nail clippers in here ?" standard for the rest of forever !!  
  Feel free to keep adding stuff and I will go back and update if anyone sees a need - Just remember my DH said - "Only 6 bags this time not 9 please " lol !!


----------



## bluespringsmom

I'm leaving in 9 days and the list is great!  However, there is one thing that has not been metioned.  This is for all of you women with husbands, boyfriends, etc, don't forget the birth control.


----------



## TheCharmingLizard

These are so much help, thank you!


----------



## Grants Mom

Mama to Three said:


> I just bought some misting fans at Wal-Mart. I also picked up some hand-help fans there too.
> 
> A nice tip from another thread is to make sure they work BEFORE you go so you don't end up getting a second mortgage on your house by buying them in the park.


 

I bought mine at walmart before we left  - got it over by the box fans and things like that.  If you are driving they do have them here at the local walmart close to property (along with a lot of other disney/florida merchandise) there the fans are in huge bins right near the front of the door - hard to miss really!  Tip! When you get them if you can fill them with ice - NOT WATER - the ice will melt while you are walking around and hit is nice to have COLD water to mist on your face on a hot day.


----------



## Grants Mom

bluespringsmom said:


> I'm leaving in 9 days and the list is great! However, there is one thing that has not been metioned. This is for all of you women with husbands, boyfriends, etc, don't forget the birth control.


   You laugh at this now but HONESLTY don't for get ANY meds!!! I did and have to have my script sent down from my Pharmacy on the saturday before Memorial Day! yeah sucked! had to walk around target waiting for like 2 hours for them to fill it.  PACK YOUR MEDS FOLkS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grants Mom

OK on my last day here at WDW here is the first 2 things I can think of for TIPS - 
1 - taking a back pack?  Get one of those that the kids use now on rollers - that bag will get heavy and it will be nice to roll one around for a while when the crouds are thinner.  I wish I would have thought of that one!
2 - COOLERS!!!!!!  If you are going to the water parks you can take your own coolers in with drinks and food.  If you are saving money this will help.  We took ours and it was nice..........there again - get one on rollers if you can don't have one - and freeze some stuff before you leave home.....like water or those pouces like the capri suns or something........not only will they help keep your stuff (food) cold but they will be nice to drink on a hot day and they are melting!

That is all I can think of right now!  Will let you know moe later!


----------



## Grants Mom

UNBRELLA!!!!!!!!! Or poncho if you prefer........That is one thing I did not pack - thinking it would be fine when I got here (arrived on 5-23 and leaving today) Well we broke down and bought an unbrella (not bad price $10 - i was expecting  more) but still save a few$$$$ and bring your own.  Doing the stroller thing?  Bring something - maybe a clear poncho to cover your little ones up on the stroller in the rain!


----------



## Grants Mom

taycreekcropper said:


> I have nothing to add but to say you all rock, I won't forget a thing!!!


 
LOL yeah you will - I thought the same thing and we went to walmart and target 2 times for things i forgot. That is all good tho!!! Things I did not think about were tweezers (never know with a little one) and nail clippers (never know when you will chip a nail and need one) Oh and stamps - I bought some here but it was just a pain in the butt to have to go find them - bring some with if you plan on mailing anything - post cards to home/family.


----------



## lfrobison

I just came across a GREAT new product while shopping for our trip!  They are laundry cloths w/ detergent, fabric softener, & dryer sheet in one.  They are made by Purex & are $6.00 for 24.  Just put one sheet in w/ your laundry & then transfer it w/ the clothes to the dryer.  Perfect for packing also!


----------



## SpacedOut

Adding to the list:

1) AXE bodyspray "bullets" - great size for a long day at MK or after TL or BB.

2) Extra nightlights - If you are staying in an unfamiliar resort/hotel room.

3) Mini flashlights - JIC.

4) GPS - For those driving (or even flying!)

Enjoying the thread, keep it up!


----------



## delaneyc52

Oh you must be a wonderful Mom!!!   Your list is impressive....but I will tell you that when the kids leave the nest, the list will reduce significantly!!


----------



## delaneyc52

I should add to the list!!!   Pool noodles!!   If you use Magical Express and don't rent a car, you will find that they are not selling pool noodles at all the resorts.   Last I found one was at Animal Kingdom.  The Epcot resorts -- Beach Club, Boardwalk,Yacht, etc. do *not *sell pool noodles.  Soooo...if you have enough room in your luggage and don't intend to rent a car...pack that noodle!!   I sooo missed mine this past May!


----------



## Grants Mom

lfrobison said:


> I just came across a GREAT new product while shopping for our trip!  They are laundry cloths w/ detergent, fabric softener, & dryer sheet in one.  They are made by Purex & are $6.00 for 24.  Just put one sheet in w/ your laundry & then transfer it w/ the clothes to the dryer.  Perfect for packing also!




Our local news station does a segment called "does it work Wednesday" and they test new products that the viewers write in and ask to be tested.  They tested those this week.....they gave it a "B" Grade.  I think that it is a little pricey but would be totally worth it for the use of traveling!


----------



## Grants Mom

here are the few things I took last week that I am glad I did take:
1.Power Strip - we had the laptop and a few other things to plug in and charge each night -this kept them all in one place.
2.liquid dish soap to wash the refillable mugs with.
3.laundry detergent - took a small bottle and went and did laundry - don't for get extra cash or quarters for this one too!
4. suction cup hooks for the shower - helped keep stuff straight.
5.back pack (but after seeing people at the parks they had back packs with the rollers on them - hello i wish i had that idea).
6. misting fan - it got warm people
7. wish i would have had - pool toys for my son to play with at the pool
8. 2pr of shoes for each of us - did not do this for my 6yr old and wish i would have - by the end of the week he was not happy with his feet.
9. we took food (we did not buy the food plan and had a fridge in our room) saved us from buying 2 meals a day - we ate cereal and toast in the mornings and some sort of sandwich for lunch.  
10. wish i would have froze my bottles of water before i left - even tho we had the fridge it was not the coldest i have seen.....this would have helped in many ways.
11.do not bother taking chocolate chip cookies for snacks at the park - omg - we took famous Amos cookies and my son made a mess every time he ate them since the chocolate was melted.
12.plastic containers for your snacks - if you do not want them crushed....we took the bags of cookies and then cheese its and things like that....by the end of the week we were dumping bags of crumbs into our mouths.

that is all the tips/things to pack i can think of now - my brain is tired - have a good night and will post more later if i can think of anything - hope this helps some!


----------



## SpacedOut

Last year, I knew I was going to WDW in late August, so I bought a new pair of sneakers in the spring for the expess purpose of having all summer to break them in for my trip.  Worked like a charm!   Because, no matter how much money you have, you can't buy broken in shoes at WDW!

It is always a great idea, as the PP suggested, to bring a 2nd pair of broken in shoes, in case one gets wet, etc.  It is no fun walking around anywhere in wet shoes!


----------



## jkstewart1800

You all just scratched me where I itch!!! LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## emmakatbaby

I live in south Louisiana and we have a product called Boudreaux's Butt Paste which is for diaper rashes in babies.  It is also great to use for "chaffing" between the legs from pants constantly rubbing when hot and sweaty.  My DS 7 already asked me if I packed it for our upcoming trip!!  I guess some memories are still there form our last trip!!  Anyway my suggestion for adding to this packing list is SOMETHING, ANYTHING for chaffing.


----------



## KathyRN137

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already...

...but if you have young children and will be staying in a room that has a door leading to a balcony, bring *a small string of bells *(like jingle bells) to tie onto the handle of the sliding door.

The doors do have "locks" but they are not child-resistant!

At least if you hear the jingling bells, you know someone is wiggling that handle!!   Of course, children should be supervised at all times, but its so easy for them to get into mischief when you turn your back "for only a minute...." 

*Also, to be safe, never leave the chairs outside when not in use.  Little ones can push them up to the edge of the balcony and climb up on them so they can see. 

*Kathy*


----------



## Grants Mom

Thanks for the tip on Butt Paste, I personally took some Vaseline.  I had heard to get something called Body Glide but could not find it here in my town.  

Great idea about the bells!!! Never thought of something like that.


----------



## bzzybee13

We bought a playard tent from Tots In Mind for about $45.  DS2 can climb out of his playpen and I was so worried about him getting out to the balcony while we are sleeping.  He has the crib tent at home so I don't think he will mind it.



KathyRN137 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already...
> 
> ...but if you have young children and will be staying in a room that has a door leading to a balcony, bring *a small string of bells *(like jingle bells) to tie onto the handle of the sliding door.
> 
> The doors do have "locks" but they are not child-resistant!
> 
> At least if you hear the jingling bells, you know someone is wiggling that handle!!   Of course, children should be supervised at all times, but its so easy for them to get into mischief when you turn your back "for only a minute...."
> 
> *Also, to be safe, never leave the chairs outside when not in use.  Little ones can push them up to the edge of the balcony and climb up on them so they can see.
> 
> *Kathy*


----------



## WDWAtLast

I printed out this list and the only thing I needed to add was a "regular" size bar of soap (personal choice!) and may have been on this great list, but I missed it!!


----------



## delaneyc52

This thread is really excellent and just so much fun to read.   I'm not through all the posts however...here is one for consideration.   A couple of years ago I had 8 teenagers with me in one of the Grand Villas in Old Key West (ohhh was that nice!!!!!!).   In any case, before leaving for Orlando, I printed out all the park schedules and taped them to all the bedroom doors and the fridge.  That way they could easily see the extra magic hours.   We also left a shorthad pad on the dining table so they could log in where they were or what their plans for the day were.   It's turned out to be a funny dialog and a wonderful keepsake!


----------



## chewysmom

Awesome thread!


----------



## tinkerbellsmom05

One thing I always bring are those 3M hooks and a dark shower curtain. The value resorts don't have a privacy curtain between the bed area and vanity.  This always helps when changing or when my daughter is still sleeping and someone needs to get up early to start getting ready...it helps block out the light.  You can find a cheap shower curtain at the dollar store.


----------



## toledo13

tinkerbellsmom05 said:


> One thing I always bring are those 3M hooks and a dark shower curtain. The value resorts don't have a privacy curtain between the bed area and vanity.  This always helps when changing or when my daughter is still sleeping and someone needs to get up early to start getting ready...it helps block out the light.  You can find a cheap shower curtain at the dollar store.



hmmm... ASMu had a curtain up already .  But, I was also in a handicapped accessible room- not sure if that makes a difference.  That's a good idea!


----------



## Turtle31




----------



## Thumper_Man

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> A couple of big metal clips to keep curtains closed tight if you prefer a really dark room to sleep in.



My DW has long hair.  She takes large hair clips to put her hair up.  We've learned these also help to keep the curtains closed tight.

Also, we use the Purex laundry sheets.  Work great if you plan on doing laundry.

When we travel, sometimes we bring home some of the travel size bottles of shampoo, conditioner and lotion hotels leave for you in the room.  Once we use them up, we rinse them out and fill them up with our own shampoos and stuff.  We usually bring one with dish soap to rinse out our portable cups.

Maybe I missed them somewhere, but I didn't see sun visors or caps.  I'll admit I have a bald spot and my hair is slowly falling out.  So I take a cap along to keep my scalp from getting burned.

I also take along a Leatherman (all in one tool).  Been times I've had to fix luggage or other stuff from the airport attendants just tossing luggage around.  Gotta pack in your checked baggage though.  They won't allow it on your carry-on.  DW wife used to laugh at me for taking this along, until one year I had to fix her luggage.  Luggage handle wouldn't release because it got bent.  My leatherman had a screwdriver on it, so I was able to take off the handle, fix the bend and put it back on.  

My last item for now; DW bought me a portable manicure kit for Christmas 2 years ago.  Inside it, it has nail clippers of all sizes.  It also has a shoe horn, nail file, tweezers, comb, lint brush and corkscrew with bottle opener.  It came in a leather zip up case and travels very well.  I think she bought it at Walmart.

If I think of anything else, I'll be sure and list it.  Seems everything is pretty well covered.  Great thread.


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

I am going in December.  Someone recommended gloves/mittens as it sometimes will get cold at night.  

I also recommend taking a permanent marker/sharpie.  I see that was mentioned already in reference to character signing....but I use it to mark our names on water bottles, toys, etc.


----------



## Thumper_Man

Thought of one more I didn't see posted.  For those of you who wear glasses still, like I do; an eye glass repair kit.  I saw the glass cleaner and a hard case posted, but didn't see a repair kit.  A repair kit fits great into the eye-glass case for easy transport.


----------



## Tinkermom76

safety tattoos for kids with your cell phone number on them (just in case)


----------



## Bluenoser

I travel frequently and I always pack an anit-itch cream, elastoplasts gel blister bandages (a must), tide spot remover, scissors, small sewing kit, safety pins, bounce sheets (keeps everything fresh - good to put in closet, in shoes, gets rid of static - so many uses), and sm LED flashlist (never now when the lights will go out).


----------



## Disuser

We fly to Disney World and I need to pack a lot LESS on our next trip. After spending a year on this thread getting ready for the trip I was ready for anything.  But I had to take extra luggage to pack it all in and many items were never even opened during the trip. 

If you are going in the summer the small fans that hang around your neck or "misters" are well worth the packing space.  Take along extra batteries.  Don't remove the batteries from their package.  Airlines have rules about how batteries are packed.


----------



## Turtle31

Bumping this back towards the front ----


----------



## Mrs. D




----------



## angierae

My apologies if I missed it, but postcard stamps and pre-printed labels to put on postcards so you don't have to worry about addresses.

(And this list is awesome, I just made it my official packing list once I pared it down to just things my family will need.  Thank you!)


----------



## pattibehan

We just got back from our 5th trip, and it was the first trip I used the overdoor shoe organizer. I didn't use it fortoiletries, but used a pocket for that days souvineers like park maps, receipts...I used pockets for cell chargers and all the other stuff that clutters up our suite. I couldn't believe how clean our rooms were!

I also fell in love with the Purex laundry sheets..easy and no accidental spills!!


----------



## Turtle31

angierae said:


> My apologies if I missed it, but postcard stamps and pre-printed labels to put on postcards so you don't have to worry about addresses.
> 
> (And this list is awesome, I just made it my official packing list once I pared it down to just things my family will need.  Thank you!)



I didn't see the stamps on the list or labels when I did a quick scan -- so I added it for everyone - Thanks !

  Now that we have everything -- oh yeah don't forget - you can get a Kitchen Sink at Beaches n Cream -  so you can leave the sink at home


----------



## NolansAngel

Very nice, I believe I will have to print this list off, even though I am not going til 2012, still wanted to start getting the lil stuff together.
Thank you all


----------



## cadd10

Sorry if this has been mentioned already.

With two young kids, I pack a folding step stool for them to use in the bathroom.  I got it from BB and B with a coupon.  I put it in a plastic bag and then in the checked bag.

Also, I pack the clothes pins in a small mesh bag for delicates.  I then used the bag for bras on laundry day.


----------



## LILMONKEY

The best part about most of these items is- they are useful!  Most can be used at home and on other travel, so your not really out any money.


----------



## wdw71

I scanned this board pretty quick this morning so if I am repeating this I apologize.
I noticed that someone mentioned dish detergent to clean the refillable mugs. My tip is to wet some sponges and cut each into 4 pieces, squirt liquid detergent onto each piece and let the pieces dry.  Once dry put them in a ziplock to take with you. When a mug is dirty just wet a piece of sponge and  instant suds to clean 3 or 4 mugs. I make sure i have about 12 pieces for a 7 day trip and that is plenty for us.

I can't take credit for this wonderful idea I got it from someone else here about 2 or 3 years ago. These boards are great!!!


----------



## wdw71

Teacher510 said:


> For years now I have put my car keys in the fridge if there is something that I need to take with me that needs to stay there until I leave. Of course this works if you're driving but if you need keys to lock the door it might work too. Of course it's harder to forgot to start the car than it is to lock the door!



I am soooo going to do this


----------



## DisneyLoverLaura

Sorry if these were already mentioned, but I don't think I saw them on the main list on the first page

Lint roller - in case the clothes you pack have pet fur/fuzz on them from home
Fast food coupons - if you're driving to and from WDW or go outside the parks to eat
Small disposable bathroom cups - to rinse after brushing
Receipt holder of some sort


----------



## Disney_Sarah

Fantastic list
Thankyou very much
x


----------



## jillianml

temporary tatoos


----------



## tracey2415

These are all such great ideas! Planning a first trip end of Sept and not really sure about the weather. Taking GD4 on her 1st trip and don't want to forget anything. Thanks


----------



## pickyprincess

We were talking about packing for our trip last night, we leave in TWO DAYs btw, anyway, I said to my daughter how many pairs of unders do you think you'll need and she (age 10) says  "oh well four days so four pair" and then my son (age 12) says "four days? so one pair" WHAT!?  lol


----------



## nancyoliver23

The Lint roller is a great idea, and so is Imodium. Keep the list coming.


----------



## heatherwillmom

I have a very long packing list that is duplicated in a lot of the posts, but there are a few things that I didn't remember seeing. I always take my Passporter Pouch to wear around my neck to carry Key to The World Cards & Fast Passes. I take a small screwdriver to open mister, etc to change batteries (which I bring extras of). I take a large first aid kit, but have a small one that clips onto backpack that I take into parks. It has bandaids, sting relief, etc. I can replenish it at the room if needed. Also, I always get all prescription medications filled as close to the time for us leaving as possible so we don't run out of anything. I quit leaving packing medications up to DH the year he forgot his insulin & I had to call his doctor to have a new prescription called into Florida.


----------



## heatherwillmom

I also get everything that I can in travel sizes. It really saves on room. I watch WalMart regularly for travel sizes & keep them together in a box in my linen closet. When we get ready to pack, the toiletreies are easy. I have found several places on line that sell travel sizes of several things as well. I have travel sizes of detergent, shampoo, hair spray, lysol, wrinkle releaser hand sanitizer, q-tips, even a first aid kit.


----------



## Twitterpated!

Icy Hot cream (really helps relieve a stiff neck if you slept or back/shoulder pain if you slept wrong the night before.)

Disney Visa Card (to get into the special meet & greet)

Gas-X, tums, (no explanation necessary)


----------



## WINTER

Twitterpated! said:


> Icy Hot cream (really helps relieve a stiff neck if you slept or back/shoulder pain if you slept wrong the night before.)
> 
> Disney Visa Card (to get into the special meet & greet)
> 
> Gas-X, tums, (no explanation necessary)



OK, new to the Disney Visa.  How does the meet and greet work with the Disney Visa?  Are there lines?  If so, are they long in the early August?  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Noladisneyluvr

WINTER said:


> OK, new to the Disney Visa.  How does the meet and greet work with the Disney Visa?  Are there lines?  If so, are they long in the early August?  Thanks for all your help!



The special Disney Visa meet and greet is located in Innoventions West at Epcot. There will be a line i'm sure and all you have to do is show them your Disney Visa card. They will give you a slip of paper to turn in when you pick up your free 5x7.  We waited about 30 min. or so last year but there was a long line. We also went during Memorial Day week. They only have it at a certain time so find the time here on the boards as I don't remember it right now. You can also have your photo's put on your photopass. Before you leave Epcot that evening, go to the Camera center at the front of the park and give them your slip and pick up your free 5x7. It's VERY simple!


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Something I didn't see added (I may just have missed it) are orthodontic equipment, such as retainers, containers for retainers, wax for new braces or newly tightened braces, elastics for braces etc, as well as a number for your orthodontist in case there's an emergency (broken braces or your retainer gets thrown out  etc).


----------



## Beckypooh1972

Noladisneyluvr said:


> The special Disney Visa meet and greet is located in Innoventions West at Epcot. There will be a line i'm sure and all you have to do is show them your Disney Visa card. They will give you a slip of paper to turn in when you pick up your free 5x7.  We waited about 30 min. or so last year but there was a long line. We also went during Memorial Day week. They only have it at a certain time so find the time here on the boards as I don't remember it right now. You can also have your photo's put on your photopass. Before you leave Epcot that evening, go to the Camera center at the front of the park and give them your slip and pick up your free 5x7. It's VERY simple!




We did the meet and greet on our last trip.  Something peculiar was that the cast member supervising the line said he could not tell us who the characters were that we were waiting to see. We thought that was odd but our toddlers were thrilled and surprised to see both Mickey and Pluto when we went behind the curtain. Great picture opportunity! I'm guessing they switch the characters out frequently and since it is a private meet and greet (only your family and CM in the room with the characters) they don't want to make any promises of who you are going to see.  We also took as many pics as we wanted with our own camera.  Well worth the wait!


----------



## Beckypooh1972

Noladisneyluvr said:


> The special Disney Visa meet and greet is located in Innoventions West at Epcot. There will be a line i'm sure and all you have to do is show them your Disney Visa card. They will give you a slip of paper to turn in when you pick up your free 5x7.  We waited about 30 min. or so last year but there was a long line. We also went during Memorial Day week. They only have it at a certain time so find the time here on the boards as I don't remember it right now. You can also have your photo's put on your photopass. Before you leave Epcot that evening, go to the Camera center at the front of the park and give them your slip and pick up your free 5x7. It's VERY simple!




We did the meet and greet on our last trip.  Something peculiar was that the cast member supervising the line said he could not tell us who the characters were that we were waiting to see. We thought that was odd but our toddlers were thrilled and surprised to see both Mickey and Pluto when we went behind the curtain. Great picture opportunity! I'm guessing they switch the characters out frequently and since it is a private meet and greet (only your family and CM in the room with the characters) they don't want to make any promises of who you are going to see.  We also took as many pics as we wanted with our own camera.  Well worth the wait!


----------



## krkwng

Our family always takes our Neo Vas Stainless Steel Water Bottles and our Neo Tote Insulated Sleeves to help keep our water cold for a long time. We got our bottles for a great price at freshwatersystems.com. Each of the restaurants or counter service cast members will also fill up your bottles with ice and save a lot of money so that you don't have to keep on buying water bottles and filling up the landfills in orlando full of plastic water bottles.


----------



## Bekastar01

Great Stuff thanks!

Haven't read through the whole thing yet- but I was just thinking- 

Eye Glass Repair Kit!

My husband is always losing a screw on his glasses!


----------



## happycamps

I bought a collapsible laundry sorter from disney's outlet - we love it.  I also use a plastic coupon sorter for fastpasses, rec., ADR's ..... I agree with Purex sheets - they work well, I just put a couple in a zip lock baggie.

My kids put each outfit in a ziplock bag (the onezip type works best), then they only have to pull out one bag for an outfit each day.  I keep these bags and store them in my disney tub to use each year.

I love garden grocer, they deliver water, milk and snack foods to our room through the bell service at our resorts.  You order online and it works really well.


----------



## tpimental

I am in love with this thread!  We are going in Oct and I just started my packing list.  WOO HOO!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Broadway Duchess said:


> Years ago, I came across this list and I have used an altered/personalized version of it ever since.  It comes from MouseSavers.com and is super helpful when I'm trying to remember all of those little things, the kind of stuff that I don't want to waste vacay time shopping for once I get to Orlando.





this will help me and my mom so much! thank you 

of course, after reading through this whole thread! (lazy teenager on a summer day..) im sure we will be packing much more


----------



## happycamps

The mousesavers list is the list I use - I love it!


----------



## magpie889

thanks for the great list!!!


----------



## aboveH20

The one thing I've added to my list based on my last trip was a HARD eyeglasses case.  Between sunglasses and regular glasses I was always wearing one pair and carrying the other.  There was so much other stuff in my bag that I thought my glasses would be safer in a hard case even though it takes up a big more space than a soft holder.


----------



## Turtle31

I am SO happy that our list has helped so many people !!  I will be sifting through the posts again tonight and making more updates  
 Before our upcoming trip this October I am purchasing another 4 pc. luggage set, I think the in-laws and my best friend are tired of me asking to always borrow and I don't bring them with


----------



## Turtle31

pickyprincess said:


> We were talking about packing for our trip last night, we leave in TWO DAYs btw, anyway, I said to my daughter how many pairs of unders do you think you'll need and she (age 10) says  "oh well four days so four pair" and then my son (age 12) says "four days? so one pair" WHAT!?  lol



This had me cracking up tonight as I was updating the list -- I could see my son saying something similar


----------



## Susabella

Inexpensive water-resistant watch to wear to the parks instead of your good watch (especially if going on water rides)

Shout Color Catcher sheets so you can wash darks and lights together (someone else had mentioned this, but didn't see it on the "master list")

Packets of Woolite (or small bottle) for any handwashing you may need to do


----------



## flutterbygiggles

We are going to Disney for the first time 9/18/10-9/26/10 one thing that I will be sure to bring are band aids. They always help with a blister and with kids baind aids always make a boo boo feel better


----------



## HaleyB

I didn't notice these on page one list:

Scissors.  I always need them.
Small note pad/pencils/pens.  You can take trip report notes, jot down anything you want to remember, play tic-tac-toe or 'dots' or hangman in line/on buses/while waiting.
Baby powder or gold bond powder.  Apply to feet multiple times a day.  Dry feet don't blister.  Also nice in your bra.  Seriously.


----------



## heatherwillmom

flutterbygiggles said:


> We are going to Disney for the first time 9/18/10-9/26/10 one thing that I will be sure to bring are band aids. They always help with a blister and with kids baind aids always make a boo boo feel better



I take regular band aids & the blister kind. They are wonderful. I take mole skin too but you have to take a small pair of scissors to cut it so I usually dont carry those into the parks. We fix that before we got out in the mornings


----------



## dancer4life22

wow...

dont you all think thats kind of a lot? i mean where would you put all of that! my suitcase is not that big!


----------



## Truelovernr1122

I hate to forget silly little things like tweezers and nail clippers. You're going to be grateful for these items heaven forbid you get a splinter or hang nail while you're on vacation... how annoying! 

Bring cases of bottled water (this is probably only possible if you're driving like us) but believe me, it's better to pay $3 for a case of 24 bottles than $4 for one bottle in the parks!!

Along with those items, I plan on packing a pop up hamper, cell phone charger, batteries for my camera, extra memory cards, sandals AND sneakers, bandaids, a hat, sunscreen, after sun lotion (in case I get burned), and if you're like me and wear glasses or contact lenses, bring an extra pair of each...you never know when your glasses could break or your lenses could rip or get lost. It's nice to have an extra just in case!!


----------



## cuches

Love this board  ...found it for last years trip and I used so many suggestions (can't use all of them because we fly down there) Just once I would like to drive to Florida so I can have more freedom in what we bring. 

I have a question for the group on what shoes are best for walking around the parks. I always use light weight sneakers with socks but find if they get wet (or sweaty...GROSS) it gets uncomfortable. Are croc's good for all the walking involved  ?

Tina  less then 100 days 'til our trip CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## goNsoon2WDW

I love my Reef sandels.  I experience the same thing with "sweaty feet" and have worn my Reefs on our last two trips (7 days and 9 days) with no discomfort.  I have the Reef Slap.  They are flip flops with GREAT arch support and they don't stink if they get wet.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KingRat

Batteries, and research on what-to-do and where-to-go in a medical emergency.


----------



## Dayday

Susabella said:


> Inexpensive water-resistant watch to wear to the parks instead of your good watch (especially if going on water rides)
> 
> Shout Color Catcher sheets so you can wash darks and lights together (someone else had mentioned this, but didn't see it on the "master list")
> 
> Packets of Woolite (or small bottle) for any handwashing you may need to do



oh i didnt think about the Shout Color Catcher!!.... that i am sure will save time in washing!!.... as we dont bring old clothes to Disney but we dont bring the best so that would help... but dont have to worrie about having DH a PINK shirt!!...lolol thank you!!


----------



## Thumper_Man

Turtle31 said:


> I am SO happy that our list has helped so many people !!  I will be sifting through the posts again tonight and making more updates
> Before our upcoming trip this October I am purchasing another 4 pc. luggage set, I think the in-laws and my best friend are tired of me asking to always borrow and I don't bring them with



It's been a while since I've seen you're updated list.  I printed out your list and then made a spreadsheet at home.  I'll have to go see what new things were added.  Thanks again for the list, it's come in very handy planning our trip.  There were a few things we learned about, and few things we over looked.  We find ourselves not only using this list to plan our WDW vacations, but all other vacations as well.

We'll be there in October as well.  Have fun.  Off to see your list.


----------



## cuches

annaj said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned (I didn't read through all the posts), but I don't send water to our resort.  Instead, I pack a Britta water pitcher.  I usally stuff it with a t shirt or 2 to make sure it doesn't crack in my luggage.
> 
> Then every night, we filter a pitcher of water and it gets rid of the yucky smell/taste.  Then we fill a few water bottles half way and stick them in the freezer.  The next morning we fill the bottle the rest of the way with more filtered water.
> 
> The water bottles keep cold for a long time this way, it's much cheaper than sending down water, and we are keeping plastic out of landfills.
> 
> This year, we will be using our Disney Britta pitcher for the 5th time!!!  The same pitcher!!!



Ok, I know this post is a year and a half old but GREAT idea!!! I don't do the deliver-to-the-room thing either and usually spend big bucks for water (I need to have water on my night stand at night ALWAYS!) The tap water in Florida is just scary  so I send my DH to the vending machine each night for my water fix. Gonna make sure I have room in the luggage for this!!!!


----------



## DadLightyear

don't forget the Unofficial Guide! ding!


----------



## Harmonysmomma

any suggestions on where to get the cool misting fans??


----------



## heatherwillmom

Harmonysmomma said:


> any suggestions on where to get the cool misting fans??



We have 2. We got one at WDW. We got the "plain" one at Walmart. I think it was in the section with the fans on an end row. Not that easy to find


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

heatherwillmom said:


> We have 2. We got one at WDW. We got the "plain" one at Walmart. I think it was in the section with the fans on an end row. Not that easy to find



In my store they were in Hardware near the fans, yes hard to find!   When they had out fans in the summer seasonal section they weren't there.  Here is the brand.  I got one big one and two mini ones, all misting.

http://www.o2-cool.com/misting_overview.php


----------



## TaraCavin

I can live out of a backpack for 6 months, how much of that do you actually use? Do you get stressed packing? I just have this silly pic in my mind of someone carrying 9 or 10 suitcases. You guys are so cute.


TC


----------



## heatherwillmom

TaraCavin said:


> I can live out of a backpack for 6 months, how much of that do you actually use? Do you get stressed packing? I just have this silly pic in my mind of someone carrying 9 or 10 suitcases. You guys are so cute.
> 
> 
> TC



Let's put it this way, when we went to WDW in March, it was me, DH,DD 16, DS 14, & a friend 17. We were in a Surburban. It was completely full. There wasn't room for anything else. I am prepared for anything. I've packs this way for so  long, it's kinda second nature. I do have a packing list though. I update it for different trips.


----------



## mavdav

We drive and we pack it in!!!! Everytime we go to Disney (we are AP holders, so we are there every few months), one of my kids has to go to the urgent care.  We know how it works.  There are great urgent cares there with free transportation.  But be ready to spend the day there.  

We also love to pack the collapsible sweater holder/shelves things that hang in your closet.  Great for storing my kids clothes in it!

We also always bring with us Starbucks Frappuccinos (sold by the bottles at Costco) as our coffee fix for the morning (since the coffee is TERRIBLE  at WDW).  and we pack dry goods for breakfast (aka pop tarts, cereal bars, etc) and choc milk in a juice box type of package (again bought at Costco).  So the boys have had their breakfast by the time we leave in the morning.  I buy Soy choc milk and this helps get something relatively healthy (ha!)

Great things on this list!  Thanks for everyone's tips.


----------



## mickeygirl14

what a great thread!  subing so i don't miss a thing.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

We are flying and only staying 6 nights. Also, we are staying off-site in a 2-bedroom condo. so we don't need to bring a lot of clothing as we can wash them in the condo.

Carry on items

- underwater camera
- regular camera
- GPS (we are renting a car)
- purrell wipes

girl's backpacks
DS's
two webkinz
two PS2 games

Misc. items for suitcase:

- stack of lids from take-out drinks to prevent ice cream on stick drips.

- large and small zip lock bags

- shout wipes

- Downy Wrinkle Re-leaser, travel size 

- swimmers towels

- ear plugs

- blister bandages

- glow bracelets. getting from dollar store

- ear drops for water-sensitive ears

- Purex laundry sheets

- Friction sticks to prevent blisters

- Girl's autograph books, bags, trading pins.
-----------------

Clothing

portable raincoats for all four of us.

7 year old's list.

    2 jean shorts.
    4 shirts (one minnie shirt).
    underwear.
    1 bathing suit. 
    swim shoes.
    cover-up for swimming
    Red crocs. 
    one pair of converse
    Costume for Mickey Halloween Party

6 year old.

    Minnie Outfit for Disney/bow
    Red sandals. 
    Red dress with white shirt and red shorts.
    1 pair of shorts and shirt to match.
    underwear
    1 bathing suit, red/white dot one
    swim shoes
    bathing suit cover-up
    Costume for Mickey Halloween Party

Me

Swim shorts
Bathing suit top
Rash guard
Swim shoes
3 shirts
2 pair of Carpis.

My husband, he's on his own with packing. lol.


----------



## PxyShan

Disney Crazy Debbie said:


> Everyone talks about a fold-up hamper but what we do because we are old campers (BSA) we seal each days clothes in the 2 gal ziplock bags.  This works great for kids because when they pull out a bag it has underwear, shorts and top for one day.  I put the clothes in and zip up except for about a couple of inches then I roll the bag to express the air and when the roll gets to end where the zipper is I finish zipping it up.  You'd be surprised how compressed the bag can be.  Also, this leaves the bag to put the dirty clothes back in so you're not mixing the clean with the dirty.
> 
> Just an idea!



That's best idea I've ever heard.  I don't even have kids and I'm going to start doing that for my husband and myself!

This trip I plan on packing some of the Starbucks instant coffee packets (VIA) to avoid the expensive bad WDW coffee.  
I always pack two pairs of shoes to switch out if the blisters get bad. (Wear sneakers on the plane and pack flip-flops.)
I also make sure I have paper copies of reservations and ids, and photographs on my smart phone of the same information.  You can never be too careful!


----------



## Naisy68

Subscribing - need to come back later and print off for a hard copy.


----------



## petals

excellent thread esp when I'm starting to think of things I need to get for trip


----------



## Heimlich1

Lots of great ideas!


----------



## heatherwillmom

These lists are great. Does anyone have one that is for a cruise? I know that a lot of the items that we take to WDW aren't needed on the cruise like beach towels. I also know that we won't have quite as much space in the rooms. I'm gratefult for any help. I have started altering my list for the cruise but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks


----------



## BLBCB

Check the cruise board for ideas.  There are some great threads over there.  As you said, there are some things you might not need that you would normally pack for the parks, but there are those unique things that you will want just for the cruise.


----------



## cuches

Went to price a pop up hamper and the cheapest I found was $9....not much but it all adds up and I honestly don't think this is really needed. It weighs down the luggage too (for those who fly) I find using a large nylon laundry bag (or just a large black garbage bag) works just as well. IMHO 

Tina


----------



## disneyxo

cuches said:


> Went to price a pop up hamper and the cheapest I found was $9....not much but it all adds up and I honestly don't think this is really needed. It weighs down the luggage too (for those who fly) I find using a large nylon laundry bag (or just a large black garbage bag) works just as well. IMHO
> 
> Tina



Good suggestions.  Another suggesion is old pillowcases. We use one for whites and one for darks that way when we got home the laundry was already sorted.  And one of our suitcases became the laundry/misc suitcase.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

disneyxo said:


> Good suggestions.  Another suggesion is old pillowcases. We use one for whites and one for darks that way when we got home the laundry was already sorted.  And one of our suitcases became the laundry/misc suitcase.



This time last year I found in the Back to College section at Walmart bright colored laundry bags.  They fold up into their own pouch so they are very small and light.  So far also very durable!


----------



## cuches

disneyxo said:


> Good suggestions.  Another suggesion is old pillowcases. We use one for whites and one for darks that way when we got home the laundry was already sorted.  And one of our suitcases became the laundry/misc suitcase.



Hmmm never thought to use pillow cases....and to separate is so SMART!!! Gonna do this instead of the garbage bag! 

I did buy the over the door shoe tree for toiletries etc... but also got a light weight hanging shelves made out of canvas that goes in the closet and gives you 6 large boxed shelves for extra space. Doesn't take up much room or weight in the bags so I think this will help keep clothes organized.

Tina


----------



## Duckiedee

You don't have something I'm packing!  LOL!  A small electic kettle.

I like my tea in the morning (coffee maker doesn't make the water hot enough...) and we love oatmeal in the mornings!  Quick, healthy, easy breakfast before the parks.

7 weeks and 6 days left!!!!

OMG!


----------



## zuzu310

bluespringsmom said:


> I'm leaving in 9 days and the list is great!  However, there is one thing that has not been metioned.  This is for all of you women with husbands, boyfriends, etc, don't forget the birth control.



Um...yep I forgot mine once. I had just gotten it filled and accidentally packed the empty one. As you can see from my signature, won't be needing them this year


----------



## Sarahleigh

Awesome list! Definitely a enough things I didn't have on mine. Printing this off now.


----------



## minniesmama

cuches said:


> Went to price a pop up hamper and the cheapest I found was $9....not much but it all adds up and I honestly don't think this is really needed. It weighs down the luggage too (for those who fly) I find using a large nylon laundry bag (or just a large black garbage bag) works just as well. IMHO
> 
> Tina



I bought a pop up hamper for $1 at Dollar Tree today. It's really light. I like that it stands upright and I can just toss things into it. The laundry bag is less convenient in that regard.


----------



## Nezzaa

for my last trip to DW instead of a diaper bag I brought a clear backpack with multiple ziploc bags of different sizes with everything we could possibly need and it worked out great! we went through the gate in no time !


----------



## Zim

This won't help everyone, but for those who have been to Disney previously, and have brought back a souvenir mug from Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon... put those cups on your packing list for your next trip! 

I had a mug from our 2006 trip but I didn't realize I could reuse it and pay less at the water parks when we went down for our 2008 trip... our 2010 trip is right around the corner, and my BB and TL mugs are already out and ready to pack!


----------



## tinkrebell

Everyone talks about separate bags for laundry, but I actually bring separate bags for shoes!  It grosses me out thinking that my undies/clothes/anything could touch the bottom of what I use to walk over gum and spit and every other gross thing in the world.  Obviously you can use Ziplocs, but I picked up some very cute, inexpensive ones made for travelers in my local Target.

Just one more thing to pack!


----------



## tinkrebell

Everyone talks about separate bags for laundry, but I actually bring separate bags for shoes!  It grosses me out thinking that my undies/clothes/anything could touch the bottom of what I use to walk over gum and spit and every other gross thing in the world.  Obviously you can use Ziplocs, but I picked up some very cute, inexpensive ones made for travelers in my local Target.

Just one more thing to pack!


----------



## danielephant

love the list!!!!!!


----------



## Christine9125

The one major thing is not to be put on a packing list, but a to do list.  If you are driving to Disney and need to have your drivers license renewed before going, you can have this done a few months ahead.  We found out the hard way, changes that have been made in the system.  We were going down in August 2008, my husband needed his license renewed.  We went 2 weeks before leaving and found out they cross reference your name to a list of people who have outstanding warrents or tickets.  Long story short, his name is Jerry Lewis and he was flagged, it took the 2 weeks to prove it was not him, we got the letter 24 hours before leaving telling us he could go get his license.


----------



## sandym718

Christine9125 said:


> The one major thing is not to be put on a packing list, but a to do list.  If you are driving to Disney and need to have your drivers license renewed before going, you can have this done a few months ahead.  We found out the hard way, changes that have been made in the system.  We were going down in August 2008, my husband needed his license renewed.  We went 2 weeks before leaving and found out they cross reference your name to a list of people who have outstanding warrents or tickets.  Long story short, his name is Jerry Lewis and he was flagged, it took the 2 weeks to prove it was not him, we got the letter 24 hours before leaving telling us he could go get his license.




Really??  That's crazy!! With all the identification you provide it should be simple to figure out WHICH Jerry Lewis he is!  My DH gets flagged every time he makes a gun purchase (he's a hunter) and he has to wait the 3 days.  Same thing -same name as or very similar to someone who is NOT allowed to purchase a gun.  But those aren't necessities like a drivers license! What an inconvenience.  And people wonder how "victimless" (no such thing) crimes affect us all.  It's the little things...


----------



## Christine9125

sandym718 said:


> Really??  That's crazy!! With all the identification you provide it should be simple to figure out WHICH Jerry Lewis he is!  My DH gets flagged every time he makes a gun purchase (he's a hunter) and he has to wait the 3 days.  Same thing -same name as or very similar to someone who is NOT allowed to purchase a gun.  But those aren't necessities like a drivers license! What an inconvenience.  And people wonder how "victimless" (no such thing) crimes affect us all.  It's the little things...



We live in Ohio and the ticket was from Rhode Island, no offence to the people who live there, but you will never catch me in that state.  Ohio was easy to work with, but Rhode Island was the worst.  I had to talk to everyone down to the officer who wrote the ticket in 1998.  It took forever to fix.  I have to renew mine this year, I am starting 2 months early!


----------



## brewhome

Instead of packing a pop up hamper or special laundry bags we just fill up our largest empty suitcase with dirty laundry throughout the trip, and move onto the next largest, etc (there are 4 of us so we bring 4 plus carry on bags).  We never get anything so dirty that it needs to be wrapped in a bag, but if we did, we'd just put it in a souvenier bag or an ice bucket bag.  

At the end of the trip, we toss the extra shoes in with the dirty laundry and then we have a suitcase or two of left over clean clothes and souveniers.  Works like a charm, and we don't have to pack anything extra!


----------



## mikegood2

Great list of items to go thru. 

I would add packing cubes, look them up on ebags. While they are not cheap, I use them anytime I'm away for a few days to help sort/organize my cloths. In a small cube, I can fit 3 or 4 shirts (rolled) pair of shorts, 2 pairs of underwear and socks. Just take them out of my bag and put them in a drawer. They are also mesh and weigh almost nothing.


----------



## nkereina

heatherwillmom said:


> These lists are great. Does anyone have one that is for a cruise? I know that a lot of the items that we take to WDW aren't needed on the cruise like beach towels. I also know that we won't have quite as much space in the rooms. I'm gratefult for any help. I have started altering my list for the cruise but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks



I used the forums at Cruise Critic last year for my cruise, and there was a list just like this. Very helpful.


----------



## ThreeSweeties

Love packing cubes-one color per family member. They help keep all the kids stuff together and corral the slippery zip-locks that I place their outfits into. During last years trip to Disney, I unpacked the kids clothes and used the cubes to organize the %#@* in my backpack.

Bonus: I use a small one everyday to keep diapers/wipes/changing pad together in the diaper bag. Just grab it out and no digging or searching.


----------



## pmb0417

I have to agree on the OTC drugs.  My husband was complaining that I was carrying too many, and then one day at the park, he needed tylenol and my son needed benedryl and I needed my excedrin migraine, then we ran into my mother-in-law and she neede imodium..


----------



## trishalynn

Great tips!


----------



## AmandaNied

Fingernail clippers...every time we go anyplace overnight, someone always has a fingernail issue...and no clippers.  I have about 10 pairs of fingernail clippers from all over the country.


----------



## MayzDisney4

AmandaNied said:


> Fingernail clippers...every time we go anyplace overnight, someone always has a fingernail issue...and no clippers.  I have about 10 pairs of fingernail clippers from all over the country.



This is so funny because my family has the same issue! For some reason we never have nail clippers packed! 

I haven't had the chance to go through all the stuff on this list, but I bring a handsoap pump from home (like softsoap) to leave by the sink in our hotel.


----------



## disneydotlee

These lists are awesome!!!


----------



## Turtle31

disneydotlee said:


> These lists are awesome!!!



Thank You !!  Every year I print this list out and make a few minor adjustments for my family.  With every trip we take I have to say I have been able to scale back the crap


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

I just have to chime in with something that happened on my Feb trip to WDW and going on the Disney Dream. 

We packed 3 LL Bean rolling duffels, one for me, DH and DD each.  When we arrived at MCO there were only 2 bags.  The missing bag had all my clothing and toiletry bags for the whole family.  American Airlines didn't find my bag until late that night, and it turned up in Guatemala!  The 9 hours it was missing was horrible, would I have to replace all my clothing before we left on the Dream?  I already lost one day at WDW (airline kept saying "it should be on the next flight from Miami"), now I might lose part of another day!  Once the bag was found, it took an entire day to get to MCO and was finally delivered at my hotel at 10:30pm.  I was very lucky I got it in time for the cruise and nothing was missing.  I also lucked out that at the last minute I did a load of laundry before leaving and put a pair of my jeans and 4 pairs of underpants in DD's bag, so I only had to buy a t-shirt and toiletries to get by until the bag arrived.  When my bag did arrive, it still had the 'MCO' tag that was placed on it in Boston, so I have no clue how in the heck it ended up in Gautemala.  

Lesson learned... Never, ever, ever again will I fly with out 'cross packing' all our bags.  On our next trip 1/3 of my clothes is going in each bag, and the same for DD and DH!  I'll bring 3 swimsuits for each of us, one is going in each bag- same for underwear, tees, shorts, etc!  I use packing cubes so I'll just set up a little assembly line.  If we end up with a lost bag we will at least have more than the clothing on our backs!  Trust me, it stinks shopping for clothes 30 minutes before the Gap outlet closes for the evening, when you would rather be at Wishes!


----------



## disneyluvrsX5

These are cool and great to have! Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Great list - thanks for compiling it!

Don't forget the self-tanner if you like that   My DH and I don't want to shock anyone with our pastiness so we make sure to use self-tanner (that has SPF in it!), especially on the waterpark days.  

I also recommend bringing the razors (for women) that have the shave cream already in them - like Intuition.

And for that Florida humidity, bring a diffuser.  I have one that works with any hair dryer so I can use the resort hair dryer and just add my diffuser - voila - curly hair!

You also list 'make up' but might I suggest the waterproof kind?  It's great when you go to the pool in the afternoon and you don't get racoon eyes but it is great for the humid weather too.  I especially like waterproof eyeliner (Make Up Forever sells the best) and waterproof mascara (that's only evening wear for me ).

My kids also like goggles for the pool since their eyes are sensitive to the chlorine.  

I don't think I saw those items in your list - but I might not have seen it!  But just in case, there are some more packing items!


----------



## casa34

This is great thanks!


----------



## nkereina

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> I just have to chime in with something that happened on my Feb trip to WDW and going on the Disney Dream.
> 
> We packed 3 LL Bean rolling duffels, one for me, DH and DD each.  When we arrived at MCO there were only 2 bags.  The missing bag had all my clothing and toiletry bags for the whole family.  American Airlines didn't find my bag until late that night, and it turned up in Guatemala!  The 9 hours it was missing was horrible, would I have to replace all my clothing before we left on the Dream?  I already lost one day at WDW (airline kept saying "it should be on the next flight from Miami"), now I might lose part of another day!  Once the bag was found, it took an entire day to get to MCO and was finally delivered at my hotel at 10:30pm.  I was very lucky I got it in time for the cruise and nothing was missing.  I also lucked out that at the last minute I did a load of laundry before leaving and put a pair of my jeans and 4 pairs of underpants in DD's bag, so I only had to buy a t-shirt and toiletries to get by until the bag arrived.  When my bag did arrive, it still had the 'MCO' tag that was placed on it in Boston, so I have no clue how in the heck it ended up in Gautemala.
> 
> Lesson learned... Never, ever, ever again will I fly with out 'cross packing' all our bags.  On our next trip 1/3 of my clothes is going in each bag, and the same for DD and DH!  I'll bring 3 swimsuits for each of us, one is going in each bag- same for underwear, tees, shorts, etc!  I use packing cubes so I'll just set up a little assembly line.  If we end up with a lost bag we will at least have more than the clothing on our backs!  Trust me, it stinks shopping for clothes 30 minutes before the Gap outlet closes for the evening, when you would rather be at Wishes!




What a nightmare. I once flew DIRECT from Rochester, NY to Atlanta on Delta and they lost my bag!!! On a non-stop flight! They transferred it to a small charter plane going to Athens, GA by accident. Delta kept blaming the charter company (not operated by Delta) and the charter company kept blaming Delta. They finally found my bag about 6 hours later and since Delta was insistent it wasn't their fault, I had to pay a strange taxi driver $40 to drive it to my hotel. Of course I emailed Delta customer service when I got home to complain and they wrote back saying they couldn't locate my name on the passenger manifest from that flight! I wrote back asking for a manager to contact me and never heard back again. AWFUL! Never flying Delta again.

But the lesson I learned is to always pack a carry on bag with essential toiletries (3 oz or less of course!) and at least a day's worth of clothes or anything I'll need that night. Cross-packing is a good idea too, may be easier for some people.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

nkereina said:


> What a nightmare. I once flew DIRECT from Rochester, NY to Atlanta on Delta and they lost my bag!!! On a non-stop flight! They transferred it to a small charter plane going to Athens, GA by accident. Delta kept blaming the charter company (not operated by Delta) and the charter company kept blaming Delta. They finally found my bag about 6 hours later and since Delta was insistent it wasn't their fault, I had to pay a strange taxi driver $40 to drive it to my hotel. Of course I emailed Delta customer service when I got home to complain and they wrote back saying they couldn't locate my name on the passenger manifest from that flight! I wrote back asking for a manager to contact me and never heard back again. AWFUL! Never flying Delta again.
> 
> But the lesson I learned is to always pack a carry on bag with essential toiletries (3 oz or less of course!) and at least a day's worth of clothes or anything I'll need that night. Cross-packing is a good idea too, may be easier for some people.



I actually just got off the phone with American Airlines.  Guess what, when they send your bag to Guatemala instead of Orlando they absolutely will not refund the $25 baggage fee.  They said it is a "non-refundale handling fee."  Well, they didn't handle it properly!  It is amazing they will hold onto someone's $25 when they are completely wrong and don't care if how ticked-off the customer is.  I just got off the phone with the Exec Office and we settled for Frequent Flier miles since we have enough miles for another vacation.  I am so done with them after our final free trip.


----------



## sandym718

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> I actually just got off the phone with American Airlines.  Guess what, when they send your bag to Guatemala instead of Orlando they absolutely will not refund the $25 baggage fee.  They said it is a "non-refundale handling fee."  Well, they didn't handle it properly!  It is amazing they will hold onto someone's $25 when they are completely wrong and don't care if how ticked-off the customer is.  I just got off the phone with the Exec Office and we settled for Frequent Flier miles since we have enough miles for another vacation.  I am so done with them after our final free trip.



That's crazy!! I wonder if they LOSE your bag entirely, if they still keep the fee too??!!  I haven't flown in many years, it sounds nuts.

That reminds me of the Post Office.  They are not responsible for ANYTHING unless you pay EXTRA for insurance.  Actually paying for shipping does not guarantee they will actually ship it, ship it on time, or ship it to the right place.  Even paying more to ship it Priority  does not guarantee it will get there in the 2-3 business days, it could take 10 or more, or never get there, doesn't matter unless you have insurance.  So what are we paying for with postage, exactly?  The chance that they MIGHT ship it and ship it right?  And what is the baggage fee for - for them to just TAKE the luggage, doesn't really matter what they do with it from there?? 

It's all a racket, I tell you!


----------



## lmc318

sandym718 said:


> That's crazy!! I wonder if they LOSE your bag entirely, if they still keep the fee too??!!  I haven't flown in many years, it sounds nuts.
> 
> That reminds me of the Post Office.  They are not responsible for ANYTHING unless you pay EXTRA for insurance.  Actually paying for shipping does not guarantee they will actually ship it, ship it on time, or ship it to the right place.  Even paying more to ship it Priority  does not guarantee it will get there in the 2-3 business days, it could take 10 or more, or never get there, doesn't matter unless you have insurance.  So what are we paying for with postage, exactly?  The chance that they MIGHT ship it and ship it right?  And what is the baggage fee for - for them to just TAKE the luggage, doesn't really matter what they do with it from there??
> 
> It's all a racket, I tell you!



I wish the DIS had a like button.  This'll have to do.


----------



## bella2396

I am not sure if this was mentioned, but we have rented a crib the past times we went and will again this time around.  I always bring the baby's sheets from home, noise reduction machine and of  course, their lovey.  I try to recreate their sleep space as best as possible to make the transition a little easier.

Also, I start searching for free samples of things online, like laundry detergent, dryer sheets, shampoo, soap, lotion, etc and use those to bring on vacation.


----------



## run4me

Great Tips,  Taking Girl Scout Troop and these will be so great.


----------



## BC/YC Pool Noodles

Just checking in to say hi and get my post count up so I can post pictures. I'll see you in June at the BC!


----------



## sandiegosusie

I just found at TRU a travel size bottle of organic, pesticide free, Bed Bug spray.  Who knew?  It's in my kit as we speak!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i saw on the list a $1 of tide. Is this a regular item they have or was it in the $1 bins and it is hit or miss? Target is a tad out of the way but if i can be sure it's there-i'll go out of my way for a $1 item!


----------



## tinkstyle

Thanks for compiling this list.  I was in need of a packing list and KNEW my lovely disboard would have it!  Thanks for saving me!


----------



## Thumper_Man

tinkstyle said:


> Thanks for compiling this list.  I was in need of a packing list and KNEW my lovely disboard would have it!  Thanks for saving me!



I see you're also from NM.  What part of NM are you in?


----------



## nebraskachick

Awesome list and ideas. Thanks.


----------



## brownie_17

Dreft stain remover is a miracle worker. 

My DH and me have found that it takes out almost any stain without yellowing or fading the fabric. It saved us a fortune in clothes when we had our DD.


----------



## brownie_17

MomAndrea said:


> I have a newly toilet trained daughter and we picked up a folding travel toilet seat for her to fit over the large toilet seats .




I never would have thought of this!!!!
Our daughter will be possibly bein the middle of potty training, so this will be useful!


----------



## Minnie&Tink

Thanks so much for putting together is list!  There are some really great things that I would not have thought of.


----------



## brownie_17

I know this may sound crazy, but my DH has to bring his own toilet paper. He does it for every vacation we go on. He refuses to use the TP in the rooms.

So it is a must on our list.


----------



## marie049

thinking about renting a car in Disney but don't want to pay for the GPS when i have my own...how should i pack it?


----------



## minnie mum

marie049 said:


> thinking about renting a car in Disney but don't want to pay for the GPS when i have my own...how should i pack it?



We treat it as we treat all electronics or other things of value: keep it in your carryon luggage.


----------



## heatherwillmom

minnie mum said:


> We treat it as we treat all electronics or other things of value: keep it in your carryon luggage.



Make sure & get one of the GPS cases. they have padding soit doesn't get damaged. They aren't expensive


----------



## amynymom

Wow - this thread will take me forever to get through!


----------



## mouskemomof2

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> I just have to chime in with something that happened on my Feb trip to WDW and going on the Disney Dream.
> 
> We packed 3 LL Bean rolling duffels, one for me, DH and DD each.  When we arrived at MCO there were only 2 bags.  The missing bag had all my clothing and toiletry bags for the whole family.  American Airlines didn't find my bag until late that night, and it turned up in Guatemala!  The 9 hours it was missing was horrible, would I have to replace all my clothing before we left on the Dream?  I already lost one day at WDW (airline kept saying "it should be on the next flight from Miami"), now I might lose part of another day!  Once the bag was found, it took an entire day to get to MCO and was finally delivered at my hotel at 10:30pm.  I was very lucky I got it in time for the cruise and nothing was missing.  I also lucked out that at the last minute I did a load of laundry before leaving and put a pair of my jeans and 4 pairs of underpants in DD's bag, so I only had to buy a t-shirt and toiletries to get by until the bag arrived.  When my bag did arrive, it still had the 'MCO' tag that was placed on it in Boston, so I have no clue how in the heck it ended up in Gautemala.
> 
> Lesson learned... Never, ever, ever again will I fly with out 'cross packing' all our bags.  On our next trip 1/3 of my clothes is going in each bag, and the same for DD and DH!  I'll bring 3 swimsuits for each of us, one is going in each bag- same for underwear, tees, shorts, etc!  I use packing cubes so I'll just set up a little assembly line.  If we end up with a lost bag we will at least have more than the clothing on our backs!  Trust me, it stinks shopping for clothes 30 minutes before the Gap outlet closes for the evening, when you would rather be at Wishes!



Something very similar happened to my DB and DSIL on their trip to Dominican Republic.  Their daughter's suitcase was left at the airport somehow and it took an entire day to go back there and find out where it was.  Not to mention another $100 in cab fees.  I, too, cross-packed for our trip (which is in 3 days!)


----------



## lsherry

mouskemomof2 said:


> Something very similar happened to my DB and DSIL on their trip to Dominican Republic.  Their daughter's suitcase was left at the airport somehow and it took an entire day to go back there and find out where it was.  Not to mention another $100 in cab fees.  I, too, cross-packed for our trip (which is in 3 days!)



Cross packing is the way to go.  I also put a days change of clothes in each carry-on...JUST IN CASE...


----------



## mnlibzi

-Extra contacts for contact people! 
-Extra pair of older glasses (just in case)
-Packages of Popcorn! NOM NOM! 
-Gum (Great for the Airplane if your Ears are sensitive like me!)
-MP3 Player, Ipod
-Charger that plugs into the wall for MP3/Ipod, instead of the ones only for the computer.
-Obviously a camera! 

Great Thread!


----------



## StitchSpawn

I stole your list, everyone should! & subscribing


----------



## StitchSpawn

wanted to add as options

Spray Aloe :bought it at Target $8, used in May, no gelly feeling on skin.

Bodyglide? is it on there? 

more than one type of bag, i might one a large bag one day and a smaller the next.


----------



## MrsDopey

subscribing


----------



## SpacedOut

Two notes:

If you go to a waterpark and plan to wear your contact lenses while riding, take a pair of glasses and/or extra pair of contact lenses. I almost lost a contact in Ohio and had to drive back to Buffalo with only one contact...

Next, I like to take my own bar soap mainly so I don't have to worry about using up all the soap in case I want to take an extra shower after the park...


----------



## Stephaniesue

I have not read all the responses, so forgive me if this was mentioned. 

We are gearing up for our first Disney trip in 37 days!!! 

I have however been on other work trips and these come in super handy. My family gets all messed up when eating out all the time so we bring Metamucil wafers with us. They are like graham crackers (cinnamon and apple flavors). My 6 year old son loves them. The work for constipation and...well to put it nicely the "other". I find they are cheapest at Walmart, we love them . 

I will be bringing an entire box for our trip- I like to be prepared!


----------



## minnie mum

SpacedOut said:


> Next, I like to take my own bar soap mainly so I don't have to worry about using up all the soap in case I want to take an extra shower after the park...



 You can ask mousekeeping for an extra bar of soap. Or any of the other toiletries. Or towels. Or hangers. Leave a note, or call housekeeping on the room phone.


----------



## KY*Figment

brownie_17 said:


> I know this may sound crazy, but my DH has to bring his own toilet paper. He does it for every vacation we go on. He refuses to use the TP in the rooms.
> 
> So it is a must on our list.


 
Toilet paper from home is a must.  Cheap toilet paper can make for an uncomfortable trip.


----------



## Peanut Giggleface

This thread just strikes me as funny!  I just found this post and read through all 157 items.  If everyone brought all this, you'd need a u-haul to get there.  Some of the items were really good ideas, but panties/underwear?  I mean, really?  I think if you need to be told to pack your unmentionables, then Disney World might be a little out of your league.


----------



## Matthew2332

Thanks for sharing this information


----------



## LoriH91

Peanut Giggleface said:


> This thread just strikes me as funny!  I just found this post and read through all 157 items.  If everyone brought all this, you'd need a u-haul to get there.  Some of the items were really good ideas, but panties/underwear?  I mean, really?  I think if you need to be told to pack your unmentionables, then Disney World might be a little out of your league.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Peanut Giggleface said:


> This thread just strikes me as funny!  I just found this post and read through all 157 items.  If everyone brought all this, you'd need a u-haul to get there.  Some of the items were really good ideas, but panties/underwear?  I mean, really?  I think if you need to be told to pack your unmentionables, then Disney World might be a little out of your league.



I would not say that disney world is "out of my league" as say, but we went out of town for the weekend last year, and I packed in such a rush, trying make sure I had everyone elses things, I forgot my own undies. Everyone is subject to it, and yes... I add it to my packing list, and exactly how many I need to bring, thank you very much


----------



## SpacedOut

minnie mum said:


> You can ask mousekeeping for an extra bar of soap. Or any of the other toiletries. Or towels. Or hangers. Leave a note, or call housekeeping on the room phone.



I wonder if they would deliver to an off-site hotel...hmm...might be worth a shot...


Also, chewable Pepto-Bismol fits easily into any nook (or cranny) in your park bag. I keep mine with my first-aid kit....


----------



## BigPetey

KY*Figment said:


> Toilet paper from home is a must.  Cheap toilet paper can make for an uncomfortable trip.



I don't care how expensive the TP is, it still doesn't beat flushable wipes!!
Plus, they take up a lot less room!!


----------



## KY*Figment

BigPetey said:


> I don't care how expensive the TP is, it still doesn't beat flushable wipes!!
> Plus, they take up a lot less room!!


 
My kids love those.  I like the price of the WalMart brand more than the name brands.  A pack these goes w/ us, too!


----------



## MsmChick

This is sooo helpful!! I'll be bringing hand soap for the bathroom and coffee for my fiance.  That will definitely make his first Disney trip a great one!


----------



## Svhadden

Hello, *raising hand* my name is Vanessa, and I'm an over-packer.

I just read through this.entire.thread.  I think my head is gonna explode lol.    Already gearing up for our trip in 23 DAYS!!!


----------



## cjsull

I love this thread!  I have been gathering things for a while, but I still have a bit to go.
Just to share, in case someone finds it useful...

You can ship a box with your extra stuff to your resort hotel, or to a different hotel.  We have to fly standby, so we're staying at the Hyatt for a night or two before the vacation begins.  I'm shipping our box to the Hyatt so that it will get there the day we arrive.  

Also, there is another option, but it is a little more expensive.  You can ship from post office to post office, and they will hold it for you there.  So, if no other option, ship from your PO to the Orlando PO, and pick it up when you want.


----------



## Svhadden

141.) Temp. Tattoos with your phone number to put on young kids in case they get lost.


Does anyone know where these might be found?  Ordering online?  I've never seen this, but would love to have it for our upcoming trip.

How have some of you "labeled" your children with phone number, etc?  I considered just writing it on the inside of their arms with a permanent marker but that seems....I don't know.  I'd just rather another option, I guess.  Any other ideas?


----------



## MrsDopey

Svhadden said:


> 141.) Tg
> 
> We use them all of the time, www.safetytat.com
> I put them somewhere not totally visible but not completely hidden either!
> HTH!


----------



## Svhadden

MrsDopey said:


> Svhadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 141.) Tg
> 
> We use them all of the time, www.safetytat.com
> I put them somewhere not totally visible but not completely hidden either!
> HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found them...thank you so much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## lmc318

Svhadden said:


> MrsDopey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found them...thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got these for my DD because she won't wear tattoos.  They are super cute!  http://www.mypreciouskid.com/ICOE-in-case-of-emergency-bracelet.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Turtle31

Bump


----------



## personable_pixie

I have to say, DH considers me an obsessive-compulsive overpacker, but some of you folks put me to shame!  Awesome!  What a great list ~ had to peruse it all for our upcoming trip in a few weeks.  I know I have a long list, but it always seems like I think of something else grand that I "should" have included.    Or something neat-o that I could have, at least.  

Appreciate all the work that has gone in to this - look!  It's still helpful 2+ years later...


----------



## lauran cameron

This thread is why I love the DIS...hahaha...It is the only reason in the world I have ever purchased moleskin.  So many little things you never think to bring that can be a total vacation saver.


----------



## *love*2*shop

Overpackers UNITE


----------



## blu

We write our phone numbers on our kids bellies. They love it, think it is super cool and even our DS when not quite 3 was taught that if he was lost to find a woman, preferable one with a name tag and show them his belly.  He didnt enunciate well and I dont know if anyone could have understood him if he was scared.  I love the tats though.


----------



## darmay98

Great ideas!  Would never of thought of tattos!


----------



## kwannabee

*love*2*shop said:


> Overpackers UNITE











YUP!!!!


----------



## kwannabee

I just showed my husband this thread and made him read all of it...i yelled in his ear...SEE...IM NOT THE ONLY ONE!!!! 

a few things i might add...

premoistened face wipes for those sweaty days
super sized Mom Clip - caribiner type thingy
loud matching tshirts or hats so you can always see your kids in a crowd
green bags to keep fruit in the room
a battery operated luggage scale (an over packers MUST HAVE!)
a hat to hide the 'holiday hair' under...
xanex for the hubby (just kidding)

and...

space bags that you roll the air out of...then you can pack more


----------



## mom2alix

My kids insist on goggles when they swim.  Almost forgot them, but put them in the bag last night.  Thought adding it to the list might help someone else!


----------



## KatieCollette

Great list! Thanks so much!


----------



## nnjamison

Subscribing!


----------



## Turtle31

5 months and 10 days until I drag this list back out to start packing !!!  Well, the list will probably be printed out at about 4 months left, who am I kidding  

Going in June again so I will be breaking out the watering fans for sure


----------



## elleavon

After all these months of planning, taking notes, researching...we are leaving in 2 weeks. Yikes! Panic! I've forgotten everything I learned! Oh wait, here is a comprehensive list for me to follow. Ok, deep breath, it's all coming back to me now. Gonna run upstairs and pack the monistat antichaf gel and some moleskin...


----------



## HartNSoul76

3"Mouse"keteers;26214219 said:
			
		

> Hmm....now you've got me worried! I've bought them before, but not lately. I'll have to check next time I head to Walmart.


Did you find them? Because I thought it was a Wonderful Idea and was going to go buy them before my trip!


----------



## dissybroad

Candied ginger for nausea. Sometimes rides make me queasy even with Bonine or the patch, but sucking on the ginger helps. Just don't inhale it while screaming on TOT or RnRC.


----------



## Turtle31

Only 60 days until the packing marathon begins....


----------



## Thumper_Man

Turtle31 said:


> Only 60 days until the packing marathon begins....



I still have a ways to go.  I keep coming back and looking at your list to see if there is anything new.   I copied and pasted your list to a spreadsheet.  From there I broke it up into categories.  It really has come in handy.  We use it not only for Disney trips, but all trips it seems like.


----------



## ARAITHEL

Disney Pin Lockbacks. umbrella.


----------



## kirboo

Hi & I apologise if this is not where I ask but how much do you leave for mousekeeping, I am from Australia where we do not tip so have no idea what is expected... we are leaving in 2 weeks so I need to get this sorted.


----------



## lnh'smom

kirboo said:


> Hi & I apologise if this is not where I ask but how much do you leave for mousekeeping, I am from Australia where we do not tip so have no idea what is expected... we are leaving in 2 weeks so I need to get this sorted.



We have always tipped mouse keeping $1/person/day. So as a family of five, we would always leave them $5. We are fairly neat people, we pick up after ourselves and don't leave stuff out everywhere. Basically they clean our bathrooms, make our beds, and empty the trash. That's what we give anyways!


----------



## katibosch

kirboo said:


> Hi & I apologise if this is not where I ask but how much do you leave for mousekeeping, I am from Australia where we do not tip so have no idea what is expected... we are leaving in 2 weeks so I need to get this sorted.



I plan to follow the $1/day rule too. We're fairly neat so they won't have a LOT of work to do beyond basic cleaning, I don't think.


----------



## kirboo

lnh'smom said:


> We have always tipped mouse keeping $1/person/day. So as a family of five, we would always leave them $5. We are fairly neat people, we pick up after ourselves and don't leave stuff out everywhere. Basically they clean our bathrooms, make our beds, and empty the trash. That's what we give anyways!





katibosch said:


> I plan to follow the $1/day rule too. We're fairly neat so they won't have a LOT of work to do beyond basic cleaning, I don't think.



Thanks so much, its costing $8500 in flights alone so I am glad to hear its not too much, especially when the room is so expensive anyway.


----------



## JLa01844

LOL #158 should read (incase #157 has failed).


----------



## ARAITHEL

kirboo said:


> Thanks so much, its costing $8500 in flights alone so I am glad to hear its not too much, especially when the room is so expensive anyway.



EEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!
Plane fair...wow....here's my opinion of the tipping: 

I generally leave whatever loose change I have accumulated during the length of our stay for Mousekeeping...which can add up to a lot since I don't generally pay with change...just with paper money. So my loose change could add up to 15-20. With only four of us in a room, that is plenty. And we are neat...and don't need our bed changed every day. 

WDW is the ONLY place I ever tip the housekeeping staff when we stay at a hotel. I would say that in the US it's not customary to tip housekeeping. We are in hotels every month for our occupation, and i don't tip them anyplace else.  I'm not sure what housekeeping makes...I bet they don't live on tips like wait staff at a restaurant. I generally only tip "mousekeeping" on the last night, that's if they've done a good job the entire stay...

No good job, no big tip. GREAT job! GREAT Tip! (Same for wait staff at restaurants.) Leaving 8-20% at a meal is generally the norm here. Sometimes they get 5% or less if they aren't that good. 

I do, however, tip anyone who handles our bags...Like the magic express drivers. $1 per bag. Again...not good customer service, no tip.


----------



## Thumper_Man

ARAITHEL said:


> I generally only tip "mousekeeping" on the last night, that's if they've done a good job the entire stay...
> 
> No good job, no big tip. GREAT job! GREAT Tip!



One thing I've seen mentioned several times on these boards as to why many people tip "mousekeeping" daily is because chances are you might not always have the same person.  People have noticed that they have seen different mousekeepers tending to their rooms.  Some are really good, and some not so much.  So that is why they make envelopes and leave tips every day for the mousekeepers. Leaving one big tip at the end means the person cleaning your room at the end will get all the tip, even though they may not have been the one cleaning your room the whole time you were there.


----------



## dsnyrn

I do not know why they tip this way in Nebraska, but the remaining part of the USA tip at least 15-20% for wait-staff!! For mouse-keeping, as the above member mentioned, we always tip daily for the same reasons.  We leave an extra $5 on the last day.    We tip generally $2 per person a day.  We also tip baggage $1 per bag.


----------



## Leslieloody

ARAITHEL said:


> EEEKKKKKK!!!!!!!
> Plane fair...wow....here's my opinion of the tipping:
> 
> I generally leave whatever loose change I have accumulated during the length of our stay for Mousekeeping...which can add up to a lot since I don't generally pay with change...just with paper money. So my loose change could add up to 15-20. With only four of us in a room, that is plenty. And we are neat...and don't need our bed changed every day.
> 
> WDW is the ONLY place I ever tip the housekeeping staff when we stay at a hotel. I would say that in the US it's not customary to tip housekeeping. We are in hotels every month for our occupation, and i don't tip them anyplace else.  I'm not sure what housekeeping makes...I bet they don't live on tips like wait staff at a restaurant. I generally only tip "mousekeeping" on the last night, that's if they've done a good job the entire stay...
> 
> No good job, no big tip. GREAT job! GREAT Tip! (Same for wait staff at restaurants.) Leaving 8-20% at a meal is generally the norm here. Sometimes they get 5% or less if they aren't that good.
> 
> I do, however, tip anyone who handles our bags...Like the magic express drivers. $1 per bag. Again...not good customer service, no tip.



What if different people clean your room. Or MouseKeepers change the route they take? Why wait until the end of your trip/ Make it daily. You might reap some extra benefits if you tip daily. Just saying.


----------



## adoucet

*bump* -will be updating later


----------



## tikster1

Ear plugs...You never know when you're going to have noisy neighbors when you may want to go to be early or sleep a litle later!


----------



## tinkerbellsmom05

Sham-wow's cut into strips and put under clothing in those spots that sweat more than others.
Hate having sweat spots on the front of my shirt! lol!


----------



## DakotaRose

tinkerbellsmom05 said:


> Me too!!  However, on balmy days I swipe stick deodorant in those spots.  My face might be red and sweaty, but I don't look like I'm melting.


----------



## Mousemom

We travel pretty light.  Minimal amount of clothes (we do laundry while at WDW).  But a couple things I always bring.

1.  My own coffee and filters
2.  Flavored Coffee Creamer (froze before we leave)
3.  Imodium
4.  Small flashlight
5.  My own shampoo/conditioner
6.  Bar of soap


----------



## Suelala

Enjoyed reading all of this, but this is my 5th trip...and I just added 40 things to my list...40 things I have never needed on any of the other  trips! 
I will add the tip envelopes, pop up hamper, body glide and clothespins for hanging wet suits...and I always take the essentials...but it's not Siberia and I need to erase some of the "what if" stuff from my list!


----------



## niknakk

Great tips!


----------



## JoJo1980

Yaaaaaaay somewhere I can share my over packing thoughts 

Seriously, I already have planning spreadsheets and we're not going until 2014


----------



## fiestamomma

i need bigger luggage!


----------



## fiestamomma

Svhadden said:
			
		

> 141.) Temp. Tattoos with your phone number to put on young kids in case they get lost.
> 
> Does anyone know where these might be found?  Ordering online?  I've never seen this, but would love to have it for our upcoming trip.
> 
> How have some of you "labeled" your children with phone number, etc?  I considered just writing it on the inside of their arms with a permanent marker but that seems....I don't know.  I'd just rather another option, I guess.  Any other ideas?



If you google you may find temporary tattoo paper for purchase for your home printer. You can personalize to your hearts content! I found a five page pack for 6.99 on Amazon. The five pack was more than enough to make 60 tattoos for my sons bday party and I have two sheets left over so I'll make some emergency tattoos for our trip


----------



## Ashlander

fiestamomma said:


> If you google you may find temporary tattoo paper for purchase for your home printer. You can personalize to your hearts content! I found a five page pack for 6.99 on Amazon. The five pack was more than enough to make 60 tattoos for my sons bday party and I have two sheets left over so I'll make some emergency tattoos for our trip



That is a great tip - I hadn't thought of that!  We have the dog tags we made on our first trip and attach them with a safety pin to the kids.  Luckily our phone numbers have not changed


----------



## Dizisfun

Svhadden said:


> 141.) Temp. Tattoos with your phone number to put on young kids in case they get lost.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where these might be found?  Ordering online?  I've never seen this, but would love to have it for our upcoming trip.
> 
> How have some of you "labeled" your children with phone number, etc?  I considered just writing it on the inside of their arms with a permanent marker but that seems....I don't know.  I'd just rather another option, I guess.  Any other ideas?



I don't know where you can get the temp tattoos...but when we went with several grandchildren a few years ago I went online and ordered wristbands. We wrote our phone numbers on the inside of the band with permanent marker before putting them on the kids. We instructed the kids that if they got lost or separated from us that they were to go immediately to a CM and tell them they were lost and have the CM remove the wrist band and phone us. (We still do this even going to the smaller theme parks in our area, Dutch Wonderland in PA has the wrist bands for the asking) Fortunately we have never lost a kid...


----------



## itsjustlisa

here is one source for temp. tattoo paper.  i have some but haven't tried it yet.

   www   .silhouette  america.   com  /  specialty  Media  .  aspx

(remove the spaces - haven't posted enough yet)

this particular stuff is used to print on an inkjet and then cut out with the Silhouette machine, but i'm thinking you could cut out just with scissors if you are only doing the emergency info.  the machine is for cutting our special designs so not needed for emergency info tattoos.  

i plan on doing this on our next trip!


----------



## megandgarr

subscribing...


----------



## OhanaBreadPudding

I'm still working through the thread, but I'm going to add window tinting clings for kids in the back seat. We are renting a car and my son gets so upset about the sun in his face (um, rightly so! Haha).  So I'm bringing a package of them to tint the back window. I got the at Target for less than $6 for a 2pack!


----------



## jcchicago

Subbing! It's never too soon to start a packing list.


----------



## itsjustlisa

i wish i could pack now but we have 116 days to go!


----------



## merriwthr

fiestamomma said:


> i need bigger luggage!



Me too!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Disney Dreamer Mommy

What a great thread!!

<a href='http://www.mickeypath.com/'>
<img src='http://www.mickeypath.com/id/1345791698.jpg'>
</a>


----------



## Reidhome

elleavon said:
			
		

> After all these months of planning, taking notes, researching...we are leaving in 2 weeks. Yikes! Panic! I've forgotten everything I learned! Oh wait, here is a comprehensive list for me to follow. Ok, deep breath, it's all coming back to me now. Gonna run upstairs and pack the monistat antichaf gel and some moleskin...



Ha!  I just ran out to Target and bought the moleskin and Monistat anti-chaf powder gel... Felt odd lurking in the condom, pregnancy test, uti section, but have read so many RAVES about the Monistat that I just want to be sure we have it on hand for this hot, humid trip if we need it!  ;-)

I also pack a ziplock bag with a few Shout Color Catcher sheets (so that you can throw all colors of clothes in one load, worry-free), Purex laundry detergent /fabric softener sheets.  I like having some sort of air freshened for the room, too - Yankee Candle Company even sells those cardboard, hanging air fresheners in the car section at Target. We got some cheap window gel clings of birthday cakes to put in our POFQ room window - celebratory for our sons' birthdays, and helps identify our room!  

20 days (15 work days) before our AWESOME TRIP!!!  Wooooo HOOOO!!!


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

First I have to say thank you for this thread!!  I got some great ideas for things to bring on our trip!  Of course my husband just rolled his eyes when I told him about this thread!   I just have a question, have any of you actually used the shout color catchers?  Do they work well?  They would be great to take with us but I'm so afraid our clothes are going to get ruined and then we have to wear funky looking clothes the rest of the week!!   Thanks so much!!


----------



## Reidhome

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:
			
		

> First I have to say thank you for this thread!!  I got some great ideas for things to bring on our trip!  Of course my husband just rolled his eyes when I told him about this thread!   I just have a question, have any of you actually used the shout color catchers?  Do they work well?  They would be great to take with us but I'm so afraid our clothes are going to get ruined and then we have to wear funky looking clothes the rest of the week!!   Thanks so much!!



I LOVE Shout Color Catchers, and started using them years ago after rave reviews from friends.  I even was bold enough to try washing brand new RED clothes with lighter clothes - NO COLOR TRANSFER!! I always use them... Good luck!


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

Thanks for the review!  I think I'll try them out!


----------



## dealia

I bring a small stroller to ANY park that has "wet" rides.  I bring flip-flops, towels, sun screen, water ect.. This way we can change into flip-flops before splash mountain and don't have to walk around in soggy sneakers. (we hate crocs) and no need for a locker.


----------



## lauran cameron

put the baby wipes in your carry on in case you have you use a scary public toilet on the go you can get a little fresh!
Also, put your favorite cereals in small zip locks.  This way you just have to buy some milk on/off site to have yourself a bowl of cereal save time and money!


----------



## okw2012

I'm thinking of bringing a portable (camping) stool. I have plantar fasciitis and can't stand in place for very long. Is it a good idea?


----------



## fiestamomma

okw2012 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of bringing a portable (camping) stool. I have plantar fasciitis and can't stand in place for very long. Is it a good idea?



My hubby brought his. He actually brought two. They are small tripod types. I thought he was CRAZY! But figured it's his backpack, so oh well! 

Boy did they come in handy!! It was great for the kids at parade times so they wouldn't have to sit on hot cement or in any long lines. They didn't weigh much at all and fit in his bag so it wasn't a big deal. 

I'm sure other people thought he was ridiculous but it worked for us 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lauran cameron

So I always put all loose items: electronics, jewelry, change...etc...into zip lock baggies.  I decided to put a strip of leopard print duct tape across each side of the bag so I know for sure my bags don't go astray!


----------



## bzzybee13

When packing electronics in a suitcase I always put them in a hard container unless they will be carry-on.  Last time I saved a plastic peanut container, washed it out and used that.  Worked great.  Learned this lesson the hard way when I arrived last time to a suitcase containing two broken phone chargers.


----------



## DizDragonfly

For packing all those fiddly cords, chargers, and other little things, I bought a Grid it.  http://www.amazon.com/Cocoon-CPG10GY-GRID-IT-Organizer-Inch/dp/B002T0HRVY They come in all different sizes.  I fill it up, then pop it in a large ziptop baggie and pack it in my carry on.  I'm not taking any chances with my chargers not making it to my destination with me.  

Also, it may not be necessary, but I pull the baggie out at the TSA checkpoints and put it in the tray next to my bag.  I've had TSA question electronic cords before that were stuffed in my carryon.  This way, they can just glance at the clear baggie and see that it's nothing dangerous and we can all go on with our lives.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Great tips


----------



## Chicklogic

Loving all the tips. Thanks!!


----------



## cceandme

http://www.amazon.com/Frogg-Toggs-Chilly-Cooling-Towel/dp/B0049RPBWW

Frogg togs. Keep wetting ziplock bag. Becomes very stiff when dry and hard to fold. These are amazing and stay cool a long time


----------



## HarleyGirl514

I just went to Dollar Tree last night and bought some things for my trip in June!!  I only spent $20 but I got all kinds of stuff from this list: pop up boxes for organizing my kiddos "stuff" in the room, new toothbrushes for everyone, and these super cool drawstring backpacks for their travel "fun bags"! With 5 kids under 12, and a 20 hour drive, we need plenty of fun things for the trip!


----------



## RadGirl

I haven't seen it listed but I actually learned this tip on Disboards, I use a clear backpack instead of a diaper bag. It makes it so much easier to go in the parks.
Dog tag w/ info for my little one to wear as a necklace (maybe) or on shoe
Bug repellant/ citronella bracelets.


----------



## Mom2JaSaKa

Trying to decide - T-shirt or Tank top for out April Disney trip? I know it's warm but alot of the rides now have interactive queues which are air conditioned. Any suggestions?


----------



## MissNurse

Mom2JaSaKa said:


> Trying to decide - T-shirt or Tank top for out April Disney trip? I know it's warm but alot of the rides now have interactive queues which are air conditioned. Any suggestions?



You could have a mixture of cold/hot weather, even in the same day!  I would go for either t-shirt or tank, but add a light hoodie.  Something you can easily roll up and put in your bag.


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Not sure if this is already on the thread but:  glow sticks/bracelets

Glow sticks go everywhere with us. I can snap a glow stick/bracelet and leave it on the night stand to act as a nightlight in the room. I snap a stick/bracelet and attach it to the towel rod in the bathroom. You can also easily take it off the night stand en route to the bathroom. I snap a stick/bracelet and attach it to the stroller at night in the park so I can find my stroller. When DD was little, I attached one to the back of her jacket, shorts... So I could see her if she wandered away from me in the park at night or we got separated in the crowd at night. And what kid doesn't like a glow stick during fireworks? 
I've also been known to hang one in the window of our room at CBR when I would go to the food court to get a snack at night. Always knew which room was mine on my return trip.


----------



## aimeeinohio

Great great ideas about the uses of the glow sticjs!


----------



## ironpig70

I didn't see duffel bags.

When we were at the World a decade ago we bought to much and needed to take our clothes carry on. We found these really cool bags at Wal Mart.

It zips up into a little square say 12 x 12 and an 1" thick.



Also another one similar to the glow sticks is a night light. Take out the standard white bulb and use Christmas bulbs. I like blue as its light enough but not to bright.


----------



## ricosuave

I know these are getting very hard to find, but I just ordered them from walmart.com
PUREX Complete 3-in-1 laundry sheets for $4.97 (22 loads)


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Purex-Complete-3-In-1-Spring-Oasis-Laundry-Sheets-22ct/16419328
I just rip off the bottom and they never leave water marks on clothes


----------



## jjsmom

Pepto bismol caplets.  They've saved us!!!


----------



## dissybroad

Thank you, thank you, thank you for mentioning corkscrew. We're getting wine from Garden Grocers and I would have been bummed if we couldn't open it.


----------



## ain0004

Don't laugh.  Battery operated xmas mini lights for your stroller.  This is a easy cheap way to tell your stroller apart from the other thousands of strollers, plus easy to find at night!


----------



## PocahontasLookALike

ain0004 said:


> Don't laugh.  Battery operated xmas mini lights for your stroller.  This is a easy cheap way to tell your stroller apart from the other thousands of strollers, plus easy to find at night!



Where can I find these right now since its not Christmas time!?!?!


----------



## DizDragonfly

PocahontasLookALike said:


> Where can I find these right now since its not Christmas time!?!?!



Where else, Amazon.com!


----------



## Turtle31

Suelala said:


> Enjoyed reading all of this, but this is my 5th trip...and I just added 40 things to my list...40 things I have never needed on any of the other  trips!
> I will add the tip envelopes, pop up hamper, body glide and clothespins for hanging wet suits...and I always take the essentials...but it's not Siberia and I need to erase some of the "what if" stuff from my list!



  Just checking in after a while away and getting caught up.  You are 100 percent right about overpacking.  Everytime we go I travel a little lighter.  Now I just copy and paste the original list into a word document and erase all the stuff that doesn't pertain to me.  It makes it very easy !




niknakk said:


> Great tips!



Glad you enjoyed them 





fiestamomma said:


> i need bigger luggage!



I should mention that the list was started before luggage fees


----------



## Turtle31

Bumping up our epic packing list from years ago, my trip is 3 days away... let the packing madness begin lol...……


----------



## MrsPete

The quantity of stuff being recommended here is way out of control.  Less is more.  If you're packing more than one modest-sized suitcase per person, you're too focused on "stuff" and not enough on the experience.  The more you drag along, the more you have to care for, and the more likely you omit something actually important.  

Assuming a warm-weather trip, here's what I'd pack for myself:  

- One outfit for each park day:  shorts/blouse ... or casual dress ... each day's entire outfit neatly folded /rolled up 
- One comfortable traveling outfit for your trip back home ... might be yoga pants and a tee 
- Two swimsuits and two cover-ups 
- One pair of worn-in-walking shoes for the parks:  I'd wear Keds with no socks, but you might prefer walking sandals
- One pair of comfortable flip-flops for pool /resort wear 
- One lounging-in-room outfit:  flannel PJ pants/tee ... something oversized and comfortable 
- If any fancy evenings are planned, appropriate special outfits
- Appropriate small clothes and two nightgowns
- One hat, sunglasses

- Toiletries, medicines, first aid, sunscreen 
- If you have small children, pool toys or other small toys for the trip or the room 

- Small bag for the parks:  cross-body bag or fanny pack ... this should also be your travel bag 
- Tickets, if you've pre-purchased them ... which might mean Magic Bands 
- Upload all travel documents to your phone 
- Phone charger for the room ... plus a pocket charger for travel emergencies 
- Cash money (including small bills for tips) plus any gift cards or credit cards you expect to need 
- One small ziplock per person for keeping phones dry on wet rides
- Glow sticks or bracelets from the Dollar Store 

- For each park day prepare an envelope ... on the outside, type out your park plans, including any meal confirmation #s and fast past times ... in the envelope, place the money for meals and other anticipated expenses ... finish it off with a few Neosporin-infused bandaids.  This means that on Monday, you just take Monday's envelope, and you're set.  

This should all easily fit into a rolling carry-on bag.


----------



## sandym718

MrsPete said:


> The quantity of stuff being recommended here is way out of control.  Less is more.  If you're packing more than one modest-sized suitcase per person, you're too focused on "stuff" and not enough on the experience.  The more you drag along, the more you have to care for, and the more likely you omit something actually important.
> 
> Assuming a warm-weather trip, here's what I'd pack for myself:
> 
> - One outfit for each park day:  shorts/blouse ... or casual dress ... each day's entire outfit neatly folded /rolled up
> - One comfortable traveling outfit for your trip back home ... might be yoga pants and a tee
> - Two swimsuits and two cover-ups
> - One pair of worn-in-walking shoes for the parks:  I'd wear Keds with no socks, but you might prefer walking sandals
> - One pair of comfortable flip-flops for pool /resort wear
> - One lounging-in-room outfit:  flannel PJ pants/tee ... something oversized and comfortable
> - If any fancy evenings are planned, appropriate special outfits
> - Appropriate small clothes and two nightgowns
> - One hat, sunglasses
> 
> - Toiletries, medicines, first aid, sunscreen
> - If you have small children, pool toys or other small toys for the trip or the room
> 
> - Small bag for the parks:  cross-body bag or fanny pack ... this should also be your travel bag
> - Tickets, if you've pre-purchased them ... which might mean Magic Bands
> - Upload all travel documents to your phone
> - Phone charger for the room ... plus a pocket charger for travel emergencies
> - Cash money (including small bills for tips) plus any gift cards or credit cards you expect to need
> - One small ziplock per person for keeping phones dry on wet rides
> - Glow sticks or bracelets from the Dollar Store
> 
> - For each park day prepare an envelope ... on the outside, type out your park plans, including any meal confirmation #s and fast past times ... in the envelope, place the money for meals and other anticipated expenses ... finish it off with a few Neosporin-infused bandaids.  This means that on Monday, you just take Monday's envelope, and you're set.
> 
> This should all easily fit into a rolling carry-on bag.



We drive so size/weight of bags doesn’t really matter for us. But I will say that packing light is much more of a challenge when it gets cooler at night. We tend to stay out late and on our early March trips, pants and sweatshirts/fleece were definitely a necessity.  I’m thinking this will be the case for late November as well. While we don’t pack two full outfits for each park day (shorts and tees during the day), just adding a couple pants and hoodies per person really adds to the load. They just don’t roll up that small!


----------



## tlcdoula

3"Mouse"keteers said:


> M&Ms container of quarters and pennies for pressed pennies machines, pressed penny book, autograph book, fat pen for characters to sign with


I love the M&M containers... Just make sure not to put your quarters and pennies in the containers when you are flying.. I made the mistake of doing that and they opened them didn't zip the ziplock back up and they were scattered all over my luggage.  I sure won't make that mistake again lol


----------



## kpatchett17

following


----------



## 2bearsmom

The Shout color catching sheets are amazing! I never knew they existed. My oldest son started buying Hollister shirts in the very bright floral patterns...I didn't realize one went in the washer and we ended up with some pink clothes. As I was at the store getting another bottle of detergent I noticed the color catching sheets and my youngest said oh i know about those, I've seen the commercial! Well thanks for saying that now. Anyway, they work, I love them!!  I love the idea of the battery operated lights for the stroller, wish I had thought about that years ago! Kohls sells a lot of different styles of those types of lights, near the candles.


----------



## disneyjr77

tlcdoula said:


> I love the M&M containers... Just make sure not to put your quarters and pennies in the containers when you are flying.. I made the mistake of doing that and they opened them didn't zip the ziplock back up and they were scattered all over my luggage.  I sure won't make that mistake again lol



This is our first year flying with quarters and pennies, should we just put them in a double ziploc and put them in the M&M container when we get there?


----------



## USAFRetired

One word for this year's DW trip we just got back from:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




*Carabiner
*
Took several Carabiners this time, including large 7" padded handle. They are a LIFESAVER if you have a wife that likes to shop. Just put all those Disney bag handles on the Carabiner, makes it MUCH easier to carry. If you have a couple bags you can attach via smaller carabiner directly to the top strap on your backpack and carry them that way.

One other thing about Disney Plastic Bags - how many people have suffered from "Blue leg" after hauling a bunch of bags on a hot day and having the blue ink rub off onto your leg?


----------



## Emtgirljen

USAFRetired said:


> One word for this year's DW trip we just got back from:
> 
> *Carabiner
> *
> Took several Carabiners this time, including large 7" padded handle. They are a LIFESAVER if you have a wife that likes to shop. Just put all those Disney bag handles on the Carabiner, makes it MUCH easier to carry. If you have a couple bags you can attach via smaller carabiner directly to the top strap on your backpack and carry them that way.
> 
> One other thing about Disney Plastic Bags - *how many people have suffered from "Blue leg" after hauling a bunch of bags on a hot day and having the blue ink rub off onto your leg? *



I had "Blue Leg" augmented by "Blue Hand" from the handles of said bag. And man oh man does that stuff take awhile to wear off.


----------

